# Rauchen in WoW



## chlZonyx (27. September 2008)

Findet ihr nicht dass zu viele Leute (in WoW rauchen)?
Wenn ich sehe wieviel mal man in Instanzen aufgehalten wird, weil mal wieder einer ruachen geht.

Darum starte ich eine Umfrage.

Findet ihr, dass zu viele Leute in WoW rauchen?


----------



## staran (27. September 2008)

Ich finde es rauchen zu viele ^^


----------



## Te-Rax (27. September 2008)

Hab ich eigentlich noch nie mitbekommen, außer die 5 Minuten Rauch/Pinkelpausen beim raiden.


MfG


----------



## peacefrogs (27. September 2008)

mir is das um ehrlich zu sein scheissegal
die meisten die rauchen gehen dann rauchen wenn irgendeiner in der grp auch afk ist.


----------



## Shadlight (27. September 2008)

Die Umfrage bringt es auch! Woher soll man das wissen?


----------



## Psychopatrix (27. September 2008)

Es Rauchen zuviele ... es trinken zuviele Alk .. und sie gehen nebenbei Essen ...

Geht niemanden was an was ihr nebenbei so macht ^^ mir isses egal wens den spielfluss meiner Gruppe oder meines Raids net negativ beeinflusst


----------



## derwaynez (27. September 2008)

Psychopatrix schrieb:


> Es Rauchen zuviele ... es trinken zuviele Alk .. und sie gehen nebenbei Essen ...
> 
> Geht niemanden was an was ihr nebenbei so macht ^^ mir isses egal wens den spielfluss meiner Gruppe oder meines Raids net negativ beeinflusst


Auf jedenfall rauchen zu viele!


----------



## Sarun/Syldana (27. September 2008)

Naja ich kenn viele die rauchen, aber mich störts im Spiel eher weniger, da die z.B. in Raidpausen rauchen. Dass irgendwas unterbrochen wird wegen rauchen ist mir noch nicht passiert.


----------



## Stierex (27. September 2008)

sei froh dass es noch ein paar Raucher gibt. Sonst würde die Mineralölsteuer, die Lohn-/Gehaltssteuer, die Mehrwertsteuer und was weis ich für ´ne komische Steuer noch höher sein.
Genieße die 5 Minuten und geh aufs Klo oder an die Luft oder ruf Freunde mal an. Oder göhn deinen Augen mal ´ne kleine Pause. Aber mecker nicht auf die Raucher rum. Es gibt echt schlimmere Drogen als die Zigaretten ....


----------



## Korgor (27. September 2008)

Stierex schrieb:


> sei froh dass es noch ein paar Raucher gibt. Sonst würde die Mineralölsteuer, die Lohn-/Gehaltssteuer, die Mehrwertsteuer und was weis ich für ´ne komische Steuer noch höher sein.
> Genieße die 5 Minuten und geh aufs Klo oder an die Luft oder ruf Freunde mal an. Oder göhn deinen Augen mal ´ne kleine Pause. Aber mecker nicht auf die Raucher rum. Es gibt echt schlimmere Drogen als die Zigaretten ....


...schonmal dran gedacht, dass Zigarettenrauch noch schlimmer als das Rauchen selber ist ?

Deshalb die ganzen Verbote für Raucher etc., für den Schutz der Nichtraucher.

Ich bin für ein rauchfreies Deutschland !



> 140.000 Menschen sterben nach BZgA- Angaben hier zu Lande jedes Jahr an den Folgen des Rauchens.


Da wird mir ganz anderst.


----------



## ADBHarsesis (28. September 2008)

Bissle Lack gesoffen xD?

Is doch jedem sein Bier ob der qualmt oder net...andere gehen aus andren Gründen afk, völlig bums obs wegen rauchen ist oder Kind wickeln/Essen gehen/duschen/sex/Tür öffnen/Telefon/Katze erschiessen oder sonst was is^^


----------



## Totemwächter (28. September 2008)

Korgor schrieb:


> ...schonmal dran gedacht, dass Zigarettenrauch noch schlimmer als das Rauchen selber ist ?
> 
> Deshalb die ganzen Verbote für Raucher etc., für den Schutz der Nichtraucher.
> 
> ...


Jo, mir gehts auch an die Gurgel, ich mein wer zuhause in sein 4 Wänden raucht is mir schnuppe nur will ich das net auch am Bahnhof oder in Gaststätten haben, oder sonst in meiner nähe oder meinen Sprösslingen.


----------



## Kamuichan (28. September 2008)

Es rauchen zuwenig^^ 
Vor boss zigarette anzünden und wenn er tot ist auch vorallem bei kj.
Rauchen ftw aber dafür vor die tür gehen suckt!


----------



## ReWahn (28. September 2008)

Der Raucheranteil ist wahrscheinlich in WoW nicht anders als allgemein in der Bevölkerung.
Aber da ich allgemein der Meinung bin, dass es zu viele raucher gibt nehm ich mal ja...


----------



## Salveri (28. September 2008)

Bei uns im raid gehen oft genug leute Afk weils an der Tür schellt, das Telefon klingelt oder das Essen fertig ist. Raucher sind da ehr das geringere problem ^^.
Vondaher ist es scheissegal ob man nen kompletten Nichtraucherraid aufstellt, denn da sind genausoviele, genausooft afk wie bei Raucherraids bzw Raids wo raucher mitmischen...

Und ma ganz ernsthaft, es gibt sehr wenige raucher die heutzutage noch "Rausgehen" zum rauchen, von den ka wieviel 100 rauchern die ich kenne gehen wenn es hochkommt, evtl 10% raus zum rauchen...

Und nu, schönen tag und such dir nen anderes hobby als auf rauchern rumzuhacken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ps: Rechtschreibfehler sind gewollt.... usw ihr kennt das ja.


----------



## Mcmacc (28. September 2008)

Ich mecker ja normal nich. Aaaaber das is ja wirklich mal son schwachsinniger thread, es is doch scheiß egal wie viele leute die wow spielen rauchen!


----------



## chlZonyx (28. September 2008)

Salveri schrieb:


> Bei uns im raid gehen oft genug leute Afk weils an der Tür schellt, das Telefon klingelt oder das Essen fertig ist. Raucher sind da ehr das geringere problem ^^.
> Vondaher ist es scheissegal ob man nen kompletten Nichtraucherraid aufstellt, denn da sind genausoviele, genausooft afk wie bei Raucherraids bzw Raids wo raucher mitmischen...
> 
> Und ma ganz ernsthaft, es gibt sehr wenige raucher die heutzutage noch "Rausgehen" zum rauchen, von den ka wieviel 100 rauchern die ich kenne gehen wenn es hochkommt, evtl 10% raus zum rauchen...
> ...



Mein Hobby ist es nicht auf Rauchern rumzuhacken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , aber ich habe mich nur gewundert, dass eigentlich in jeder Gruppe etwa immer 2 rauchen gehen...


----------



## Hotgoblin (28. September 2008)

im rl störts 
in game nicht

sollen die halt rauchen (solange die nciht neben mir sind)
ist doch irh problem sollen sich halt kaputt machen ist
ja ihr leben


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (28. September 2008)

nervt schon mal, wenn mittendrin ein: "bin mal ne kippe rauchen" kommt.
Man kann sich davor oder danach eine anzünden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aus dem Aspekt der Gruppe sollte man selber denken, das man ja fertig werden will, also muss es flotter gehen. 
Bei Mittagessen o.ä. seh ich das anders, fertig ist fertig, die zigaretto nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur so n Gedankengang 

gruß
obi


----------



## Geibscher (28. September 2008)

Ich finde WoW ist sexuell anstößig. Darf ich jetzt auch ne Umfrage starten?


----------



## Ayvelin (28. September 2008)

Ich mein, wenn man es abmacht, das man ne kurze 5 Min pause macht, ist es mir recht egal, ob der sich eine Raucht, einen runter... oder sonst was macht, nur das der pünktlich nach den 5 minuten wieder da ist!

Aber ich denke mal, man sollte vllt vor antritt einer Ini eine Rauchen. Oder es einfach durchziehen und solange warten bis man die Ini fertig hat ...


----------



## Palinkos (28. September 2008)

Hm stimmt schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber solange sie die Gruppe nicht zu lange aufhalten bzw rauchen wenn andere AFK sind geht das schon ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nàrdinel (28. September 2008)

Essen zuviele Leute beim Wow spielen?

..machen sich ein Bier auf?
..gehen zu oft an die Tür?
... zum pinkeln?


Was bitte hat das mit dem rauchen zu tun. Die sind oft am rücksichtsvollsten und gehen nur während allgemeiner Pausen (zumindest die die ich kenne), wobei durchaus schonmal plötzlich die kaugeräusche von gewissen DD´lern im TS waren... WÄHREND dem Bosskampf!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayvelin (28. September 2008)

He, gewisse DDler (insbesonders alle Caster) haben viel zeit bei solchen kämpfen ... alle 3 secs mal drücken ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yoranox (28. September 2008)

Meiner meinung nach ja! denn auch ein raucher ist für mich schon einer zu viel aber es ist ja denen ihre sache. solang wir nicht ewig aufgehalten werden in nem raid ist mir das egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shainara (28. September 2008)

Glaub mal die haben wegen WoW angefangen zu rauchen. Dann müssen Sie in der Zeit nicht spielen, weil Sie eigentlich kein Bock drauf haben, aber schliesslich ja die Epics haben wollen/müssen.


----------



## Raminator (28. September 2008)

Korgor schrieb:


> ...schonmal dran gedacht, dass Zigarettenrauch noch schlimmer als das Rauchen selber ist ?
> 
> Deshalb die ganzen Verbote für Raucher etc., für den Schutz der Nichtraucher.
> 
> ...


ich bin für die freiheit des menschen.es sollte extra cafes geben an denen raucher rauchen dürfen und wenn da nichtraucher sind...pech gehabt.


----------



## Maxell10 (28. September 2008)

chlZonyx schrieb:


> Findet ihr nicht dass zu viele Leute (in WoW rauchen)?
> Wenn ich sehe wieviel mal man in Instanzen aufgehalten wird, weil mal wieder einer ruachen geht.
> 
> Darum starte ich eine Umfrage.
> ...



Ja gibt leider zu Viele

Schei* Raucher!


----------



## Focht (28. September 2008)

ist mir eigentlich egal ob wer während des games raucht, is seine angelegenheit, sollange es den spielfluss nich stört können sie doch sonswas machen


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (28. September 2008)

Mir ist das eigentlich egal wieviele beim Spielen Rauchen.
d[-.-]b


----------



## Lordcocain (28. September 2008)

Hm also in meinem raid sind wird ca 70% raucher! ne Raucherpause wird bei und eigentlich maximal 2 mal pro Raidabend gemacht.

Mich stört das eigentlich wenig, da ich er einzigste Beglückte in dem Raid bin, der zum Rauchen net rausgehen muss.
Die anderen haben halt Kinder, nen nicht rauchenden partner oder wohnen noch Zuhause!
Man ich liebe meine Junggesellenbude!
Ich genieße jedes klicken meines Feuerzeuges! Nen Bosskampf ohne Kippe könnt ich mir garnet vorstellen!

Die Frage ob zuviele Leute rauchen oder net kann man allerdings ganz klar mit einem JA beantworten! Es ist schlecht für die Gesundheit und kostet Menschenleben! 
Aber naja das gleiche könnte man auch vom Alkohol, den Autos, ungesunder Ernährung  u.s.w. behaupten!


----------



## Ayvelin (28. September 2008)

Manche gehen aber auch raus, weil sie nicht den gestank in ihrer wohnung haben möchte


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. September 2008)

gehn zu viele spieler auf die toilette?
fällt euch auch auf, dass immer mehr afklo sagen?

ne, hast scho recht, es rauchen wirklich viele. aber mich stört das nicht, schließlich sitz ich ja nicht neben denen :>
und solange sie die grp net damit aufhalten, stören, etc. (also nach 5 mins sollten sie schon wieder da sein^^)
meine gesundheit ist es nicht, von daher sollen sie nur rauchen.


----------



## Leang (28. September 2008)

lol? ähm naja lass die Raucher doch WoW zocken, sind zwar in ini/raids mal hin und wieder ne pause mehr drin weil ned alle am rechner rauchen nach meiner erfahrung aber whatever, kurz essen machen oder trinken holen kann man in den pausen immer schön, oder auch mal für kleine königstieger^^

mfg

Leang


----------



## Lordcocain (28. September 2008)

Ayvelin schrieb:


> Manche gehen aber auch raus, weil sie nicht den gestank in ihrer wohnung haben möchte


Das sind mir ja die Liebsten! Nur weil sie ein Problem damit haben das IHRE Wohnung nach IHREM Rauch stinkt, meinen solche Leute wohl auch noch das 24 andere Menschen es akzeptieren müssen!

Die Menschen reden immer vom Nichtraucherschutz! Aber solche Leute rauben mir meine Zeit! 
Aber naja ich scheife ab.

p.s. Mach mal bitte deine Sig kleiner! is echt nervig!


----------



## Larmina (28. September 2008)

Selbst bis vor kurzem geraucht und nein mich haben die Wartezeiten nie gestört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Variolus (28. September 2008)

Rauchen stört nicht unbedingt im Spiel, ich kenne nur eine Person, mit der ich zusammen spiele und die nicht in der Wohnung rauchen darf, also dafür von seinem geliebten Hausdrachen auf den Balkon verjagt wird. Er nutzt natürlich jede offizielle Raidpause um schnell eine durchzuziehen aber ist trotzdem immer als einer der ersten wieder am Platz. Da haben andere schon eher gestört, zum Beispiel das frisch verliebte Pärchen, dass mal kurz gemeinsam Afk gehen mußte und erst ne knappe viertel bis halbe Stunde später wieder da war... vor allem als bei ihm ptt nicht aktiviert war und alle Gerüchte bestätigt wurden. Oder das Kind von einem Raidmitglied hat irgendetwas angestellt und muß umsorgt werden, Anruf von den Eltern eines Freundes des Kinds: Junior muß schnell abgeholt werden usw. 

Letztendlich ist das aber alles menschlich und grade bei Kindern (machen ^^) kann ich es verzeihen. Ist doch nur ein Spiel und Ersatz ist für fast jeden Fall schnell besorgt. Und was jemand mit seiner Gesundheit anstellt geht denjenigen eigentlich nur selbst an.


----------



## Bihd (28. September 2008)

ja ich rauche auch weil es einfach die nerven beruhigt wenn man mal wieder rdm unterwegs ist und nix klappt


----------



## Dragonsdeath (28. September 2008)

chlZonyx schrieb:


> Findet ihr nicht dass zu viele Leute (in WoW rauchen)?
> Wenn ich sehe wieviel mal man in Instanzen aufgehalten wird, weil mal wieder einer ruachen geht.
> 
> Darum starte ich eine Umfrage.
> ...


es rauchen allgemein zu viele leute!


----------



## Hinack (28. September 2008)

Rauchen ist ungesund!


----------



## Larmina (28. September 2008)

Hinack schrieb:


> Rauchen ist ungesund!


Wissen wir es gibt diese Schmucken Schilder auf den Packungen..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lordcocain (28. September 2008)

oha ja die tollen Sammelbildchen!


----------



## Sentro (28. September 2008)

Ich finde, dass zu viele Leute, die WoW spieln, rauchen. Gesterm vor tdm haben sich stolze 3 Leute afk gemeldet, weil sie eine rauchen wollten. Zudem ist Rauchen ungesund und kann die Lebensdauer eines Menschen um bis zu 30 Jahre verringern. Persönlich habe ich nichts gegen Raucher, da sie nur ihre eigene Gesundheit schädigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber jetzt mal ein krasses Beispiel: Ich kenne einen 15jährigen, der raucht, trinkt, WoW spielt und gewisse "Mittelchen" nimmt, die einen fantasieren lassen. Dieser Typ ist eigentlich ganz nett, jedoch sagt ein Großteil der Leute, die ihn kennen, dass er ständig nach Rauch stinkt^^

Wie ihr das findet, bleibt ganz euch überlassen.

So verbleibe ich
Euer Sentro


----------



## Larmina (28. September 2008)

Sentro schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass zu viele Leute, die WoW spieln, rauchen. Gesterm vor tdm haben sich stolze 3 Leute afk gemeldet, weil sie eine rauchen wollten. Zudem ist Rauchen ungesund und kann die Lebensdauer eines Menschen um bis zu 30 Jahre verringern. Persönlich habe ich nichts gegen Raucher, da sie nur ihre eigene Gesundheit schädigen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Kenn auch viele die mit 15 rauchen. Was daran so schlimm sein soll weiß ich auch nicht. Ich hab auch mit 15 angefangen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayvelin (28. September 2008)

Lordcocain schrieb:


> Das sind mir ja die Liebsten! Nur weil sie ein Problem damit haben das IHRE Wohnung nach IHREM Rauch stinkt, meinen solche Leute wohl auch noch das 24 andere Menschen es akzeptieren müssen!
> 
> Die Menschen reden immer vom Nichtraucherschutz! Aber solche Leute rauben mir meine Zeit!
> Aber naja ich scheife ab.


Mimimi? Wenn die Leute dir deine Zeit stehlen, warum gibst du dich dann mit solchen ab?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sentro (28. September 2008)

Solang dich die Menschen deswegen nicht meiden ist das ja ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur die Person in meinem Beispiel stinkt wirklich grausam^^


----------



## Larmina (28. September 2008)

Sentro schrieb:


> Solang dich die Menschen deswegen nicht meiden ist das ja ok
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hm.. ok unter rauchern merkt man das vlleicht auch ned so^^


----------



## Lordcocain (28. September 2008)

erstens: Mit 15 rauche, saufen, Drogen nehmen ist mal totale Scheiße! hat der keine Eltern?
zweitens: Ich rauche seit mittlerweile 10 jahren! ich rauche alles was legal ist! Kippen, Cigarren, Pfeife und Shisha! Ich rieche auch IMMER nach Rauch! Na und!?! Die meisten Menschen kennen mich garnet anders! Wo ist denn da das Problem?
drittens: Das Rauchen kann das Leben um bis zu 30 jahre verkürzen! Ach nee. is ja mal was Neues! aber was im Leben ist schon nicht Lebensgefährlich? Warum soll ich abstinent Leben? Ich rauche gerne, trinke auch gerne mal nen guten Scotch und esse gerne gutes Essen! Wenn ich mit 50 abnippel isses mir scheiß egal! Ich hab wengstens so gelebt wie ich es wollte!


----------



## ChevesieLane (28. September 2008)

also ich habe eigentlich nix dagegen solange mein char nich passiv mitrauchen muss^^


----------



## Zangor (28. September 2008)

Da ich selber mal Raucher war, weiss ich wie es ist wenn die Lunge nach mehr Teer schreit, von daher lese ich solange auf buffed oder spiele dieses schrecklich süchtig machende Addon Bejeweled. Allerdings ist von Vorteil, dass ich den Rauch nicht riechen muss...


----------



## Lordcocain (28. September 2008)

Ayvelin schrieb:


> Mimimi? Wenn die Leute dir deine Zeit stehlen, warum gibst du dich dann mit solchen ab?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja war ja jetzt auch irgendwie nicht so ernst gemeint! hätte vllt *ironie off* dazuschreiben sollen!^^


----------



## Ayvelin (28. September 2008)

/vote for Certaindeath Cheat in WoW

Nadann ;-) Ich rauche auch, aber ich mag den Rauch halt nicht, vorallem der kalte und die Asche ist einfach wiederlich.


----------



## Master of madness (28. September 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Wissen wir es gibt diese Schmucken Schilder auf den Packungen..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bilder oO seit wann sind das bilder Oo
hab immer gedacht das sind sprüche aber da ich keine zigartetten haben kann ichs ned genau sagen^^


----------



## Lordcocain (28. September 2008)

hm genau diesen Geruch mag ich! Naja meine Frau kannst halt nicht leiden aber deswegen hab ich ja auch mein eigenes Büro!xD


----------



## Cekol (28. September 2008)

mir fehlt irgendwie die antwort:

[x] mir relativ egal o.O

kann doch wohl jeder mit seinem körper machen was er will,

und pinkelpausen braucht jeder, und wenn man dabei raucht who cares?^^


----------



## Larmina (28. September 2008)

Master schrieb:


> bilder oO seit wann sind das bilder Oo
> hab immer gedacht das sind sprüche aber da ich keine zigartetten haben kann ichs ned genau sagen^^


SCHilder
Mit SCH  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wray (28. September 2008)

naja, kann ja sein das viele rauchen, aber wirklich aufgehalten wurde ich noch nie dadurch


----------



## Biggus (28. September 2008)

wtf krass sinnlose umfrage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lordcocain (28. September 2008)

Biggus schrieb:


> wtf krass sinnlose umfrage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



WFT krass sinnloser Post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Biggus (28. September 2008)

> WFT krass sinnloser Post


wtf nochn krass sinnloser Post...
K.a was man bitteschön anderes zu einer Umfrage ob zuviele WoW-Spieler rauchen schreiben soll
Kannste gleich die Umfrage starten "Müssen zu viele WoW-Spieler aufs Klo"


----------



## Larmina (28. September 2008)

Biggus schrieb:


> wtf krass sinnlose umfrage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Lordcocain schrieb:


> WFT krass sinnloser Post
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Biggus schrieb:


> WFT nochn krass sinnloser Post blink.gif


Boah ich hab den Sinnlosesten Post!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lordcocain (28. September 2008)

Biggus schrieb:


> WFT nochn krass sinnloser Post blink.gif



dir ist schon klar, dass wir dieses Spielchen jetzt ewig weiterteiben könnten!


----------



## Larmina (28. September 2008)

Lordcocain schrieb:


> dir ist schon klar, dass wir dieses Spielchen jetzt ewig weiterteiben könnten!


Dir ist klar, dass ich das beendet hab weil sinnloser als sinnlosest ned geht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayvelin (28. September 2008)

Immer 1 mal mehr Sinnloser wie ihr!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Biggus (28. September 2008)

wobei das auch schon wieder ziemlich sinnlos war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
okok ich hör auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lordcocain (28. September 2008)

und was ist wenn ich jetzt schreibe: du bist immer 2 mal mehr sinnloser als wie ich!
so jetzt hab ichs dir aber gegeben! 

naja back to topic: Pall Mall, Serbetli und Monte Christo 4tw!
naja wollte schon immer mal nen crappost machen.


----------



## Larmina (28. September 2008)

Lordcocain schrieb:


> und was ist wenn ich jetzt schreibe: du bist immer 2 mal mehr sinnloser als wie ich!
> so jetzt hab ichs dir aber gegeben!
> 
> naja back to topic: Pall Mall, Serbetli und Monte Christo 4tw!
> naja wollte schon immer mal nen crappost machen.


Hast du ja vorher schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja Blaue Gauloises sind sowieso das beschde! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayvelin (28. September 2008)

Einzig Marlboro Medium aka MX4 darf meine Lunge durchströmen ...

Feed the Beast! oder so ^^


----------



## MadRedCap (28. September 2008)

Zum Thema:
Ich rauche WÄHREND ich spiele... ich merk nur, dass ich mehr rauche, wenn ich WoW spiele. Das ist alles. 
Ausserdem liegt es eher daran, dass so viele Raucher WoW spielen, nicht, dass so viele WoW-Spieler rauchen.
Des weiteren: geschätzte 20 Millionen Menschen alleine in Deutschland rauchen. Wieviele Leute spielen WoW? 
Schnittmenge, mehr ist das nicht.


----------



## MadRedCap (28. September 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Naja Blaue Gauloises sind sowieso das beschde!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Yo, deffenitiv.
Obwohl die alten West, die mit Nussgeschmack, noch besser waren.. Amaretto, so hiessen die... lecker :-P


----------



## Ayvelin (28. September 2008)

Gibt es Nicht-Raucher Server?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hat die Politik auch schon unsere Server befallen? Greift auch hier schon das absurde Anti-Raucher Gesetz? Finden wir es raus in der nächsten Folge von Galileo Mistery


----------



## Lordcocain (28. September 2008)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Yo, deffenitiv.
> Obwohl die alten West, die mit Nussgeschmack, noch besser waren.. Amaretto, so hiessen die... lecker :-P



naja der geschmack erinnerte stark an den Geruch von verbrennenden Autoreifen! Aber gerochen ham se lecker!

p.s ich rauch gerne auch mal ne gedreht Krauser!


----------



## Baloron (28. September 2008)

Die Frage die sich mir stellt....was geht es irgendwen an ob ich rauche?
Bin alt genug und zahl dafür...jetzt gehts virtuell schon los dass man sich rechtfertigen muss....oberLOL


----------



## Manolar (28. September 2008)

hm...was is dass den für ne Umfrage? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja ich bin selbst Raucher, mir macht das nichts aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Overbreaker (28. September 2008)

Korgor schrieb:


> Ich bin für ein rauchfreies Deutschland !



Das wird nie durchgesetzt, da dies zu sehr in die Privatsfähre eindringt. Bin zwar selber kein Raucher, aber man sollte den Menschen Freiheiten lassen. Vielleicht wird ja in 500 Jahren mal keiner mehr rauchen...das kann man aber nicht durch Gesetze erzwingen, darauf müssen die Raucher selbst kommen. Aber einige denken, dass es ja cool ist zu rauchen...nunja ob das genauso cool ist wenn man an Lungenkrebs stirbt weis ich nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und das möchte ich auch garnicht wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Und nein, ich denke nicht, dass in WoW zu viele rauchen. Ich erlebe vielleicht 2 mal im Monat das in inis eine rauchen gegangen wird...


----------



## Larmina (28. September 2008)

Ayvelin schrieb:


> Gibt es Nicht-Raucher Server?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wenn hier jemand anfängt ein Rauchfreies Buffedforum zu fordern geh ich morgen in die Schule und lauf amok indem ich auf jeden Nichtraucher zigaretten werf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr_T (28. September 2008)

achja dat jute alte rauchen, ein rl buff fürs oftmals nervenaufreibende raiden, ein buff der den heiler ein wenig ruhiger an die sache rangehen lässt und für seine konzentration sorgt damit der mt/raid nicht vor dem boss verreckt, ein buff der es dem tank ermöglicht auch nach 4 stunden raiden noch volle konzentration bieten zu können, ein buff der es der raidleitung ermöglicht entspannter an die sache ranzugehen, ohne rauch würde so mancher raid nicht mal im ansatz erfolgreich sein, ich würd mal sagen aufs ingame bezogen.... NICHTRAUCHEN GEFÄHRDET IHREN RAID
also was solls wenn mal 5 minuten allgemeine raidpause verstreichen wo raucher die zeit entsprechend nutzen anstatt eine weitere stunde an einem boss rumzuwipen....


----------



## Lordcocain (28. September 2008)

OMG Nerfengift! und dann auch noch als DOT


----------



## sling89 (28. September 2008)

rauchfrei wirds nie, ist auch nich im sinne des staates (durch die tabaksteuer wird mittlerweile die rente mitfinanziert)


----------



## Overbreaker (28. September 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Wenn hier jemand anfängt ein Rauchfreies Buffedforum zu fordern geh ich morgen in die Schule und lauf amok indem ich auf jeden Nichtraucher zigaretten werf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Viel Spaß beim Zigaretten stopfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (28. September 2008)

Overbreaker schrieb:


> Viel Spaß beim Zigaretten stopfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hm.. stell mir das lustig vor... 25 Leute machen einen Raid auf Nichtraucher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rychan (28. September 2008)

hey leute, 

ganz ehrlich, ich hatte gehofft das wenigstens in wow nicht schon wieder das raucherthema aufgegriffen wird! Ich finds langsam echt ätzend. Als Raucher wird man in Deutschland, in der letzten zeit, immer mehr eingeschränkt und ausgegrenzt und sogar diskrimiert! Was mir da gerade einfällt, raucher dürfen demnächst als krank bezeichnet werden, weil sie ja rauchen.... klasse jungs, wer hat sich das denn wieder ausgedacht!? In wow kann es euch doch total egal sein, dann schmeißt ihr die leute halt raus wenns euch nervt, wundert euch dann aber nicht, wenn keiner mehr mitkommen mag. Außerdem schadet es keinem im raid, von wegen passivrauchen, die 5 min pause sind eh besser weil man sich in den meisten fällen zumindest dannach besser konzentrieren kann! Also nach einer pause, nicht unbedingt nach einer zigarette.
Wie ihr wahrschenlich schon gemerkt hab bin ich raucher :-) und kann mich bei diesem thema tierisch aufregen und ziemlich enrage gehen! :-D 

Nur noch mal zu meiner meinung.

Es kommen mehr leute ums leben weil jemand alkohol getrunken hat als leute ums leben kommen weil sie eine oder von mir aus fünf zigaretten passiv geraucht haben.

Es brauch nämlich nciht viel alkohol um menschenleben auszulöschen ( Autounfall, besoffen in ner fütze ertrinken oder jemanden zu tode prügeln auf grund des enormen aggressionspotenzials das durch den alkohol geweckt wird)

Der einzige unterschied zwischen alkohol und zigaretten ist, das alkohol eine volksdroge ist und da auch keiner was gegen sagt, man war ja früher selbst nicht besser, man muss seine erfahrungen ja auch selber machen! Totaler unsinn, wenn ein 17 jähriger nämlich eine zigarette raucht, dann heißt es gleich, oh ja zigaretten als einstiegsdroge aus dem jungen kann nichts mehr werden, der gerät auf die schiefe bahn und kommt nie wieder klar. Wenn allerdings nen 12 jähriger völlig besoffen ins krankenhaus eingeliefert wird ( komatös ) weil er zuhause !!!in anwesenheit seiner eltern!!! 7 ouzos und 3 pils getrunken hat, dann kann das halt mal vorkommen! 


Das ist doch lächerlich, 
Flamed bitte nicht rum sondern lasst euch das mal durch den kopf gehen!

MFG Rychan


----------



## Larmina (28. September 2008)

Naja das ganze "Raucher raus" Zeug wird einfach nicht funktionieren weil sich unser Staat teilweise durch die Tabaksteuer finanziert!
Wenn es keine Raucher mehr gibt fehlt viel Geld


----------



## Mr_T (28. September 2008)

Lordcocain schrieb:


> OMG Nerfengift! und dann auch noch als DOT



wo kommt denn dein bezug zum nervengift her? dat et nen nervengift ist jo is bewusst, so viele gifte wie da drinne sind wird schon dat ein oder andere für die nerven da sein mal abgesehen von nikotin^^


----------



## Ayvelin (28. September 2008)

kleine Rechnung, 20.000.000*4=80.000.000€ Pro Tag, wenn jeder Raucher durschschnittlich 1 Schachtel pro Tag raucht, das sind dann 29.200.000.000€ Pro jahr (80Mill pro Tag, 29,2 mrd pro jahr)
das ist knapp ein 1/30 vom brutto einkommen des staates (wenn ich jetzt recht informirt bin ...)


----------



## Mr_T (28. September 2008)

Ayvelin schrieb:


> kleine Rechnung, 20.000.000*4=80.000.000€ Pro Tag, wenn jeder Raucher durschschnittlich 1 Schachtel pro Tag raucht, das sind dann 29.200.000.000€ Pro jahr (80Mill pro Tag, 29,2 mrd pro jahr)
> das ist knapp ein 1/30 vom brutto einkommen des staates (wenn ich jetzt recht informirt bin ...)


nette rechnung aber die geht nicht ganz auf aufgrund dessen, dass ein großteil der in grenznähe zu den niederlanden oder anderen staaten mit ähnlich günstigen zigaretten/tabak und mal davon ab gibt genug die inzwischen stoßfen oder sich zigaretten drehen.... folglich dessen trifft die these mit 4€ täglich pro rauchende nase nicht ganz zu mal abgesehen davon, dass von den 4€ nur der steueranteil dem staat in die kasse fliest, aber hast schon recht der staat verdient verdammt gut an rauchern


----------



## MrHempy (28. September 2008)

Ist mir eigentlich egal da es jedem selbst überlassen sein sollte ob er raucht oder nicht. Und so unzählig viele Raucher hätt ich in WoW nicht gesehen.Und hin und wieder ne kurze Unterbrechung in Inis oder bei Raids stören mich eigentlich nicht. So viel zu meiner Meinung^^

Einen schönen Abend wünsch ich Euch noch


----------



## Liiriel (28. September 2008)

ich sag dazu nur

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=lkUG0u318kk

deswegen eindeutig: NEIN  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EviLKeX (28. September 2008)

WArum denn nur eine Sucht wen man 2 haben kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayvelin (28. September 2008)

Mr_T schrieb:


> nette rechnung aber die geht nicht ganz auf aufgrund dessen, dass ein großteil der in grenznähe zu den niederlanden oder anderen staaten mit ähnlich günstigen zigaretten/tabak und mal davon ab gibt genug die inzwischen stoßfen oder sich zigaretten drehen.... folglich dessen trifft die these mit 4€ täglich pro rauchende nase nicht ganz zu mal abgesehen davon, dass von den 4€ nur der steueranteil dem staat in die kasse fliest, aber hast schon recht der staat verdient verdammt gut an rauchern


Es gibt auch die so genannten Kettenraucher, bei denen 2 oder mehr Schachteln am Tag die Regel sind ... ergo geht die Rechnung im Grunde schon auf, aber ja, es ist eigentlich egal, ob sie auf geht, der staat verdient damit wie blöde.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alex93 (28. September 2008)

chlZonyx schrieb:


> Findet ihr nicht dass zu viele Leute (in WoW rauchen)?
> Wenn ich sehe wieviel mal man in Instanzen aufgehalten wird, weil mal wieder einer ruachen geht.
> 
> Darum starte ich eine Umfrage.
> ...


ich weiß es nicht genau, aber in inis kommt meist nachem boss oder beim reggen...bin eben eine rauchen^^


----------



## Haudrauf Dia (28. September 2008)

Naja bin selber auch Raucher...aber würd gern aufhören auch ich merke das ich beim Spielen mehr rauche als wenn ich unterwegs bin oder iwas anderes mache aber da ich am pc rauche brauch ich auch keine extra pausen aber stört mich auch nicht wenns dann ne Pause gibt.

Wäre auch eigentlich für ein rauchfreies Deutschland...und das mit dem Rauchergesetz können sie auch durchziehen ohne die rechte der raucher zu beschneiden denn es gilt : die Gesundheit anderer geht über Persönliche Freiheit...und da Rauchen nunmal Gesundheitsgefährdent ist ist das theoretisch gar kein Problem.  

Nur warum sollte der Staat auf das Geld verzichten ? sind doch genug leute so dumm (so wie ich ja auch) das Geld zu zahlen.


----------



## Agrimor (28. September 2008)

Ich rauche beim spielen. Deswegen muss niemand warten. Ok, beim tanken komme ich nur eingeschränkt dazu. Da lobe ich mir den Kurator. Alles ist  wild am rumhüpfen, nur als Tank kann man es gemütlich angehen und für eine Zigarettenlänge reicht der Kampf eigentlich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snoxy (28. September 2008)

Kenn ich auch. ^^
Total viele sagen immer: "kurz eine rauchen"
Aber gildenintern eigentlich niemand.


----------



## birdra (28. September 2008)

jeder raucher ist einer zuviel.
und wenn die leute das geld nicht dafür verschwenden, geben sies für was anderes, sinnvolleres aus. woran der staat auch verdient.
also..komische argumentation von paar postern über mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayvelin (28. September 2008)

birdra schrieb:


> jeder raucher ist einer zuviel.
> und wenn die leute das geld nicht dafür verschwenden, geben sies für was anderes, sinnvolleres aus. woran der staat auch verdient.
> also..komische argumentation von paar postern über mir
> 
> ...


Eh nicht wirklich ... das teuerste an den Zigaretten ist die Tabaksteuer ...

Kaufe ich mir für 1.000€ Kippen und für 1.000€ n Plasma, würde der staat an den kippen mehr verdienen


----------



## Larmina (28. September 2008)

birdra schrieb:


> jeder raucher ist einer zuviel.
> und wenn die leute das geld nicht dafür verschwenden, geben sies für was anderes, sinnvolleres aus. woran der staat auch verdient.
> also..komische argumentation von paar postern über mir
> 
> ...


Raucher finanzieren den Kampf gegen den Terror!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayvelin (28. September 2008)

Wenn man sich im Februar 2007 eine Schachtel Zigaretten für vier Euro kauft, so werden 3,07 Euro als Steuern abgeführt.

Von Wikipedia


----------



## Larmina (28. September 2008)

Ayvelin schrieb:


> Wenn man sich im Februar 2007 eine Schachtel Zigaretten für vier Euro kauft, so werden 3,07 Euro als Steuern abgeführt.
> 
> Von Wikipedia


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    Hätte nicht gedacht, dass das SO viel ist


----------



## SulTaNkx (28. September 2008)

hiho also wer fürs rauchen ist hat echt einen an der waffel sry das ich das sage^^ rauchen bringt nix keine wirkung ausser das man krebs bekommt und das viel geld kostet ...da trink ich lieber paar bier oder rauch mir nen kopf ,wenn ich dann krank werde hatte ich wenigstens was davon ^^

Ingame nervts auch jede 20min kippe rauchen gehen ;( entweder ihr raucht beim zoggen oder lasst es ....... oder sage ich mitten im raid sry muss mal 5min weg biertrinken gehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayvelin (28. September 2008)

Mal dir die Biersteuer nachreiche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und warum sollen wir eine an der Waffel haben? Der Mensch ist ein Genusswesen und es gibt Raucher, die Geniesen das rauchen und rauchen nicht aus langeweile oder weil ihr Gehirn das Signal für den Nikotin entzug gibt.

Und das alle 20 Mins jemand rauchen muss habe ich bis jetzt auch noch nicht erlebt ...


----------



## Agrimor (28. September 2008)

SulTaNkx schrieb:


> hiho also wer fürs rauchen ist hat echt einen an der waffel sry das ich das sage^^ rauchen bringt nix keine wirkung ausser das man krebs bekommt und das viel geld kostet ...da trink ich lieber paar bier oder rauch mir nen kopf ,wenn ich dann krank werde hatte ich wenigstens was davon ^^
> 
> Ingame nervts auch jede 20min kippe rauchen gehen ;( entweder ihr raucht beim zoggen oder lasst es ....... oder sage ich mitten im raid sry muss mal 5min weg biertrinken gehen?
> 
> ...




Ganz kann ich Dir nicht zustimmen. Ich habe schon öfters über längere Zeiträume (teilw. mehr als ein Jahr) gar nicht geraucht und habe es auch nie vermisst. Aber da ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich rauchfrei bei Stress schneller schlechte Laune bekomme, als wenn man mal eben eine raucht. Das würde das von Dir angesprochene Köpfchen mit Sicherheit auch bewirken, allerdings ist das z.B. während der Arbeit in den meisten Berufen keine so gute Wahl und auch beim raiden sollte man nüchtern sein. 

Erst letztens haben wir nachts noch eine Hero-Ini gemacht (bzw. machen wollen), was bei unserem Equipstand nicht wirklich eine Herausforderung war. Irgendwann haben wir trotzdem aufgegeben, weil unsere Heilerin wohl vorher Besuch hatte und eine Flasche Wein gekippt hatte und enstprechend beinander war. Das hat auch der stärkste Tank nicht überlebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ANubiZzz (28. September 2008)

Korgor schrieb:


> ...schonmal dran gedacht, dass Zigarettenrauch noch schlimmer als das Rauchen selber ist ?
> 
> Deshalb die ganzen Verbote für Raucher etc., für den Schutz der Nichtraucher.
> 
> ...




Zigaretten Rauchen ist als schlimmer als rauchen?  ahja. Die logik musst du mir erklären.!  

Also wenn ich rauche ist das schlimm, aber wenn ich zigarettenrauch einatme ist das schlimmer als wie das einatmen des rauches beim rauchen also ist dann doch das rauchen schlimmer als das rauchen.? 
Aber wenn , so wie du sagst, nun der Rauch schlimmer ist als der rauchen, warum verbietet mann dann nicht das offene feuer?  da ist ja auch rauch.!  Oo  Verbrennungsmotor = rauch..  Heizen geht ja auch nicht mehr.. ist auch rauch.!  ..

Am besten wir lösen uns in rauch auf und gut !

Shice geht ja auch net.. weil rauch.. !



btw.. ich bin für den nichtalkoholiker schutz und den nicht autofahrer schutz.. lasst uns also Autofahren und Alkohol verbieten!


----------



## [KoA-Mory] (28. September 2008)

Korgor schrieb:


> ...schonmal dran gedacht, dass Zigarettenrauch noch schlimmer als das Rauchen selber ist ?
> 
> Deshalb die ganzen Verbote für Raucher etc., für den Schutz der Nichtraucher.
> 
> ...



alle hören sofort mit dem rauchen auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was meinste wie die wirtschaft darunter zu leiden hat:arbeitslosenzahl steigt, großes steuerloch, zulieferfirmen

machen pleite, mom fehlt mir nichts mehr negatives ein.

Ich muß mir erstmal eine anstecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agrimor (28. September 2008)

> Ich muß mir erstmal eine anstecken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genau. Wo bliebe denn die gute alte Friedenspfeife, wenn es ein globales Rauchverbot gäbe? Fazit: Nichtrauchen führt zum 3. Weltkrieg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe da noch den Auszug aus einer Rede "Der Partei", der sehr gut zum Thema passt:



> (...) Kommen wir zum nächsten Schwerpunkt: Rauchen
> 
> Fakt 1: Keine einzige wissenschaftliche Untersuchung hat auch nur den geringsten Hinweis auf einen Zusammenhang zwischen Gesundheitsschäden und Rauchen bewiesen. Die von der skrupellosen aber mächtigen Nichtraucherlobby in Auftrag gegebenen Studien sind das Papier nicht wert, auf dem sie geschrieben stehen.
> 
> ...


----------



## [KoA-Mory] (28. September 2008)

chlZonyx schrieb:


> Findet ihr nicht dass zu viele Leute (in WoW rauchen)?
> Wenn ich sehe wieviel mal man in Instanzen aufgehalten wird, weil mal wieder einer ruachen geht.
> 
> Darum starte ich eine Umfrage.
> ...



/close, unnötige umfrage

ich finde es gehen zuviele aufs klo , schließlich bezahle ich jeden monat meine zugehörigkeit bei WOW,ich habe ein recht auf 24 stunden zocken und die instanz 

muß so schnell wie möglich erledigt sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChAzR (28. September 2008)

komm leute stellt euch nicht an...ok ich bin raucher aber naja..dafür müssen sich andere schnell iwas zu essen holen oder sonst was ich hab schon soviele "ausreden" für pausen mitbekommen also nicht immer auf die raucher ^^


----------



## jeya (28. September 2008)

also bei uns gabs immer raucherpausen bzw leute wie ich rauchen unterm zocken ... find das das kein prob is


----------



## Drymon (28. September 2008)

Mir gehen mehr die Leute auf den Zünder, die alle 5min: "AFKaffee" in den Channel blöcken. 
Trinkt weniger von der braunen Brühe!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

cheers


----------



## Celissa (28. September 2008)

> Weiss nicht



da ich nicht im raid mehr aktiv bin (früher hardcore raid da gabs sowas nich)

und ich für mein teil rauche nebenbei anstatt immer wieder aufzustehen -.-
da ich starkraucherin bin 2-3 schachteln und nun stell dir vor die rauch ich immer 
woanders dann bin ich in wow ja garnicht aktiv geschweige schaff den rechner kaum anzumachen.

grüße


----------



## Archpriest (28. September 2008)

Das ist doch jetzt ein schlechter Witz das Thema Rauchen hier einzubeziehen, oder?
Jahrelang(!) hat sich niemand daran gestört und jetzt auf einmal, wo es soviele Verbote für Raucher gibt, jetzt melden sich alle mimosen und fühlen sich immer und überall auf den Schlips getreten. Das nimmt langsam wirklich lächerliche Ausmaße an.

Ich rauche während des spielens. Das war aber nicht immer so, lange habe ich nur in der Küche geraucht. War ich raiden oder mit einer grp unterwegs, richtete ich mich danach wann wir Pause machen, wann mal einer afk war. Ich sagte bescheid das ich mir ein Lungenbrötchen reinziehe und siehe da -> Kein Problem. Welch Wunder.

Nun stell dir doch mal das vor:
Ich habe einen Sohn. Er ist 1 Jahr alt und es gibt Abende, da braucht er halt viel Zuwendung. Gestern war so ein Abend. Er ist mit einem Brüll aufgewacht, ich sagte dem Raid bescheid das ich kurz afk muss. Ich war erst 10 Minuten afk, dann verließ ich den Raid. Nun gut, der Vergleich hinkt ein wenig, aber das Prinzip ist das selbe. Bei Kindern beschwert sich niemand wenn man mal kurz afk geht. -> gogo zerreicht mich für den Vergleich in der Luft ihr Mimosen.

Bevor ihr handelt, denkt doch mal nach. Es gibt soviele Aktionen. Eine würde vom Namen her ganz gut passen -> Achten statt Ächten. Versucht doch mal Verständnis zu zeigen. Es ist alles ein geben und nehmen. Wer Wind säht wird Sturm ernten, etc etc etc. Denkt da ab und zu mal dran.

So, und jetzt kommt mal runter und entspannt euch
Schönen Sonntag noch
Into

P.s.: Es gibt so viele Gesetzte und Aktionen die die Nichtraucher schützen. Aber wer achtet eigentlich auf die Raucher? Raucher werden von Nicht-Rauchern verprügelt und das nicht 1v1, nein, 1v5 oder so -> super Fair (so am Rande). Raucher werden in KNEIPEN in denen 500.000.000 Jahre lang geraucht wurde zum Nicht-Rauchen gezwungen nur weil irgendwelche Anzug-Spacken sich mal wieder bei den Ökos beliebt machen müssen....
Egal. Das Thema regt mich sonst zuviel auf. Bye


----------



## Anubis89 (28. September 2008)

Nichtraucher sind sowieso notorische Steuerhinterzieher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiraja (28. September 2008)

peacefrogs schrieb:


> mir is das um ehrlich zu sein scheissegal
> die meisten die rauchen gehen dann rauchen wenn irgendeiner in der grp auch afk ist.



ma voll nich es müssen dauernd raucher pausen eingelegt werden~~


----------



## Serroo (28. September 2008)

Es ist doch scheiße egal ob die rauschen!
Was nnicht egal ist als unserer Tank im TS² besoffen war
das ist dann scheiße der wusste nicht mehr was eine Instanz ist!


Viele Grüße
Serroo


----------



## Krypterian (28. September 2008)

Naja... das geht ja noch, aber was krass ist... Wir waren kara... am anfang.... 4stunden typisch... Unser MT, voll korrekt und recht nett, bis er angefangen hat sich einen Jonny nach dem anderen reinzuziehen oder so. Der konnte nachher gar nix mehr. Mussten vor Schach (!!!) aufhören weil er nur noch mist gebaut hat und alles und jeden gepullt hat, jeden im ts beleidigt hat und was weiss ich noch... omg^^ /ignore 4tw

Ich finde dass man ruhig rauchen kann in wow, wenn es halt den anderen spielern nicht schaden tut... aber drogen nehmen und wow zocken sollte man echt net...

mvg, Pol aus Luxemburg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xaramon (28. September 2008)

chlZonyx schrieb:


> Findet ihr nicht dass zu viele Leute (in WoW rauchen)?
> Wenn ich sehe wieviel mal man in Instanzen aufgehalten wird, weil mal wieder einer ruachen geht.
> 
> Darum starte ich eine Umfrage.
> ...




15 jahre alt, hatt im letzen kara raid bestimmt keine epixx bekommen daher muss er nun hier so ein thread aufmachen.


Liebes buffed team löscht bitte doch sowas sinnloses gleich wieder.



Danke 

mfg


----------



## Edelstoff (28. September 2008)

Ayvelin schrieb:


> Es gibt auch die so genannten Kettenraucher, bei denen 2 oder mehr Schachteln am Tag die Regel sind ... ergo geht die Rechnung im Grunde schon auf, aber ja, es ist eigentlich egal, ob sie auf geht, der staat verdient damit wie blöde.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die gesamten, geschätzten, Steuereinnahmen für 2008 belaufen sich auf ca 283 Milliarden Euro (283.000.000.000 €) Die Tabaksteuer beträgt ca 12 Milliarden Euro's, immerhin satte 4 % nur durch Raucher finanziert ;-) ... ok, die ganzen Ausgaben die auf Raucher entfallen wurden jetzt nicht gegengerechnet


----------



## Edelstoff (28. September 2008)

Anubis89 schrieb:


> Nichtraucher sind sowieso notorische Steuerhinterzieher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Vergiss nicht welche, die sich weigern Auto zu fahren (so wie ich) und nur die öffentlichen Verkehrsmittel nützen ^^
Dafür rauch ich wenigstens und bin nur ein halber Steuerhinterzieher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xylirius (28. September 2008)

Nichtraucher gehen mir gehörig auf den Pinsel. Am schlimmsten sind die Ex-Raucher.
Dieses Thema ist unnütz, oder stimmen wir dann als nächstes ab, ob wir auch das Essen und Trinken beim Zocken einstellen??


----------



## Curentix (28. September 2008)

Wenn in einer normale/heroische Instanz alle 20 Min. einer meint Pause machen zu müssen, verlasse ich solche Gruppe. Und gerade weil ich Heiler/Tank, welche Mangelwaren sind überall, spiele überlegen sich die meisten es 2 mal bevor sie es machen.

Ich habe überhaupt kein Verständniss für Raucher. Die meisten sind Schweine, sie stinken und belästigen größtenteils die Nichtraucher. Zeigen kein Toleranz und Verständniss in den meisten Fällen.


----------



## SulTaNkx (28. September 2008)

Ayvelin schrieb:


> Mal dir die Biersteuer nachreiche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...







also wenn du aus genuss rauchst dann rauchst du mal 1-2 zigaretten am tag und nicht jedes mal wenn 1boss in der ini fällt , kann ja sein das du nicht dazu gehörst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber viele sind so und wenn das keine sucht ist weiss ich nicht^^ achja ich habe selber 6 jahre geraucht habe den rauch geliebt und wenn ich jetzt eine rauche wo ich nicht mehr süchtig bin schmeckt sie einfach shice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (28. September 2008)

Also ich hab erst 1 mal erlebt das jemand ne Raucherpause gebraucht hat viel öffter gehn die leute mim Hund raus.


----------



## Dominian (28. September 2008)

Je höher man geht in der Leistungsfähigkeit der Leute ingame, desto weniger Pausen machen sie allgemein. Da hat das Rauchen eigentlich keinen besonders grossen Einfluss. Wenn jemand in einer sog. Elite Gilde raucht, dann wird er dafür wohl nicht vom Rechner aufstehen, ode es auf später verschieben.

Es ist doch so. Wenn jeder merkt, dass die Gruppe nen ordentlichen Zug draufhat und es nicht nach jeder gruppe eine 2 minuten Beratungspause gibt, und nach einem Wipe alle wieder fix reinlaufen (ja sowas gibt es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), dann macht man auch selbst weniger Pausen.

Wenn der Raid allerdings sowieso alle 20 minuten eine 5 minutenpause einlegt, oder plötzlich vor nem Boss noch 3-4 Leute afk sind, dann geht man auch selbst für Blödsinn mal afk.

Das Rauchen direkt stört mich in WoW eigentlich wenig, da die meisten da doch die Gruppe und das alles vor ihre Raucherei stellen, oder vor dem PC rauchen. Allerdings habe ich zu BC Anfangszeiten mit jemandem Zusammen die letzen 4 level bis 70 gemacht. Konkret hieß das, dass wir fast 30 stunden lang im TS waren und gezockt haben, dazu hat er sich alle 30 minuten ne Zigarette gedreht, das hat schon sehr genervt auf Dauer.

Für mich ist ab und zu eine Zigarre, oder eine Pfeife (so alle 2-3 monate mal) ein echter Genuß. Aber ich kann dem Geschmack von Zigaretten garnichts abgewinnen, ausserdem hasse ich den Geruch in den Klamotten, Haaren und an den Fingern.


----------



## Schurkissimo (28. September 2008)

Bei mir war das mal so...

5er ini... einer geht afk, der andre sagt: Dann geh ich noch eine Rauchen.

Nach ner Weile kam der, der afk war wieder zurück... wir wollten weiter, ich sagte noch: Mom, [Name] ist noch am Rauchen!
Dann schreibt der: Nene, ich rauch vorm Computer... 

Das hat mich dann schon gewundert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schmiedemeister (28. September 2008)

du hast einen großen fehler gemacht, den niemand kann IN WoW rauchen, und wenn nur sehr wenige, du müsstest die frage stellen: Rauchen zuviele menschen WÄHREND sie WoW spielen?....


----------



## Thoryk (28. September 2008)

wasn das für ne blöde Frage? Is ja das selbe als ob ich fragen würde, wieviele WoW Spieler sich schlecht ernähren oder ähnliches. Es gibt einige die Rauchen und es gibt einige die nicht dem Qualm verfallen sind. Und? Es gehen die unmöglichsten Sachen afk. Und ob einer Rauchen, auf Toilette, oder Heizöl hacken zum afk geht. Intressiert doch keinen. Ändern kann mans nicht und die Umfrage gibt auch keine Erkenntnisse. 
Wenn man doch raiden will ohne "Teer-afk" dann erstellt eine Gilde aus Nichtrauchern. ENDE


----------



## Dragonfire64 (28. September 2008)

chlZonyx schrieb:


> Findet ihr nicht dass zu viele Leute (in WoW rauchen)?
> Wenn ich sehe wieviel mal man in Instanzen aufgehalten wird, weil mal wieder einer ruachen geht.
> 
> Darum starte ich eine Umfrage.
> ...



Also mal ganz ehrlich, ich bin raucher...BEKENNEND!!! Und ich rauch bei mir und sicher sag ich in ner raid auch "ich dreh mir mal eben eine, 20 sekunden afk" oder so, es wäre genauso ok wenn ich schreibe "ich hol mir mal kurz meine freundin aufn schoss und vögel sie 2 minuten lang durch, bis gleich" und ES würde keinen was angehn, wenn du schon so denkst scheinst du schon den hang zur realität zu verliern denn was jemand im rl macht is VÖLLIG EGAL!!! Wenn zum beispiel ne frau mit dem satz im ts "ich ess mal eben ne banane" afk geht, denk ich auch nich drüber nach ob sie nun wirklich ne banane isst, oder das glied ihres mannes meinte und selbst wenn 2teres, dann ginge es mich nix an!!!

Und zudem sind Raucher keine schwerverbecher, wo der eine joggt, der andere ne nase koks zieht, der brutale typ mal wieder wen auf offener strasse ohne grund verprügelt und wer anderes et mit seiner frau in der telefonzelle in der innenstadt macht, da rauchen wir raucher eine, denkt mal drüber nach!!! Ò.ó

LG
Drago


----------



## Nancho (28. September 2008)

Hach das stört mich sonderlich, solange ned einer alle 10 min. damit ankommt, dann geht ja. Die meisten halten es aus und nutzen dann eine kurze allgemeine Raid-Pause, z.b.:in großen und langen Inzen. In kleinen Inzen hat das glaube noch keiner gefragt.


----------



## Xylirius (28. September 2008)

Curentix schrieb:


> Wenn in einer normale/heroische Instanz alle 20 Min. einer meint Pause machen zu müssen, verlasse ich solche Gruppe. Und gerade weil ich Heiler/Tank, welche Mangelwaren sind überall, spiele überlegen sich die meisten es 2 mal bevor sie es machen.
> 
> Ich habe überhaupt kein Verständniss für Raucher. Die meisten sind Schweine, sie stinken und belästigen größtenteils die Nichtraucher. Zeigen kein Toleranz und Verständniss in den meisten Fällen.



Liest Du Dir manchmal durch was Du schreibst? Ich kriege grad echt Aggressionen. Wir sterben mittlerweile ja schon nicht mehr an Lungenkrebs sondern ner Lungenentzündung, weil wir draußen rauchen müssen. und bitte wie...wir sind Schweine und belästigen die Nichtraucher...Oo   Ansonsten läuft bei Dir aber noch alles rund, oder?
Wer zeigt denn hier bitte keine Toleranz?


----------



## Archpriest (28. September 2008)

Curentix schrieb:


> Ich habe überhaupt kein Verständniss für Raucher. Die meisten sind Schweine, sie stinken und belästigen größtenteils die Nichtraucher. Zeigen kein Toleranz und Verständniss in den meisten Fällen.



Du erinnerst mich irgendwie an so einen penetranten grünen mit Rastas und zerfleddertem Aussehen von Greenpeace auf dem heiligen Weg zur nächsten Ölborhlochinsel um gegen das Ölbohren zu protestieren obwohl dein Dampfer selber mehrere Tonnen Diesel braucht und soviel Dreck in die Luft schießt wie ca. 500.000 Raucher die alle gleichzeitig mindestens 5 Kippen rauchen.

Geil.


----------



## Bl4ze (28. September 2008)

Da der Anteil der "Rauchen" in WoW nicht höher sein wird als der ganz normale Landesdurchschnitt
in der entsprechenden Altersgruppe, rauchen in WoW nicht "zuviel".
Es wird einfach generell viel geraucht - wie war das so schön "Zigaretten sind sexy, verfügbar, relativ preiswert
und haben den netten Nebeneffekt abhängig zu machen - der Job ist quasi ein Selbstläufer".


----------



## granbenismo (28. September 2008)

Rauchen oder "Rauchen"?


----------



## Apfelbrot (28. September 2008)

mein alter gildenleiter (oder co-leiter), hat bei raids gerne mal 1-2 schachteln weggequalmt....er war MT ^^


----------



## imbalol (28. September 2008)

aber ich finds schon dumm wenn wir am portstein stehn
und einer sagt 'Muss Schnell Eine Rauchen gehn'





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don vom See (28. September 2008)

Das größere Problem sind diese ganzen Kacker, ständig muss einer aufs Klo, behauptet aber er geht kurz eine Rauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tazmal (28. September 2008)

wenn man sich deutschland auserhalb von wow ansieht ist diese frage benatowrtet.

Es rauchen allgemein zu viele leute, das hat mit wow wenig zutun.

Dieser Post sollte eher Heisen "Rauchen zu viele leute in Deutschland?"


----------



## Schlamm (28. September 2008)

Tazmal schrieb:


> wenn man sich deutschland auserhalb von wow ansieht ist diese frage benatowrtet.
> 
> Es rauchen allgemein zu viele leute, das hat mit wow wenig zutun.
> 
> Dieser Post sollte eher Heisen "Rauchen zu viele leute in Deutschland?"


So siehts aus. Und wenn man als Raucher zweistunden am stück zockt braucht man nunmal eine Pause. Da muss man Verständniss zeigen finde ich.


----------



## Aratosao (28. September 2008)

Hat doch nix mit WoW zu tun.  

Und naund, mir schnuppe ob die rauchen. Müssen sie entscheiden, kann man genauso fragen: "Rauchen zuviele leute in der BlablablaStr.123"

Sorry aber naja. 

/close *Hust* (jaa ich habe hustenbonbons und tee)


----------



## Aratosao (28. September 2008)

Geibscher schrieb:


> Ich finde WoW ist sexuell anstößig. Darf ich jetzt auch ne Umfrage starten?


Jau, Am besten gleich 2 Threads 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deidos (28. September 2008)

So ich als nich Nichtraucher finde ich das Rauchen während man WoWzockt nich allzuschlimm.
Jeodoch halte ich nichts davon wenn Freunde neben mir stehen oder mit mir in einem Lokal sitzen und sich zu 3 eine Zig. anzünden. Rauchen muss nicht abgeschafft werden jedoch sollten manche Raucher lernen ihre Sucht zu kontrollieren und andere Mitmenschen zu repsektieren. Unter diesem Respekt verstehe ich folgendes:
Wenn man gebeten wird das Rauchen zu unterlassen oder weiter wegzugehen, sich auch daran zu halten. Denn ich als Nichtraucher reiße den den Rauchern auch nicht einfach die Zig. aus dem Mund... ( blödes Beispiel.. ich weiß).
So auch in WoW. Wenns heißt keine Rauchpause dann müssen sich Raucher eben gedulden (außer diese Personen rauchen direkt vor dem Bildschirm).

so long...

P.S.:Ich bin echt begeistert von diesem Thread. Es ist das erste Mal, dass ein Thread nich in einem Flamefest ausartet. Danke an euere Zurückhaltung. Deswegen gebe ich auch hier meine Meinung zum Besten.

interessanter Artikel: http://www.alkoholikerpage.de/rauchen_alk.htm

Reschtschreibfehler sind gewollt..... (usw.)


----------



## zacke666 (28. September 2008)

140.000 Menschen sterben nach BZgATodesstatistik:
Statistik der Auswahl an Todesursachen mit der Anzahl an Opfern in Deutschland in dem angegebenem Jahr.

Tote Ursache
395.000 Herz- und Kreislauferkrankungen (2004)
210.000 legale Drogen (2005)
200.000 Krebs (2004)
75.000 Feinstaub (2005)
55.000 Blutvergiftung (2004)
35.000 Verletzungen und Vergiftungen (2004)
30.000 Ärztepfusch (2005)
24.000 Falsch verordnete Medikamente (2005)
20.000 Autoabgase (2004)
20.000 Grippe (2005)
16.000 Arzneimittel-Nebenwirkungen (2004)
11.000 Suizide (2005)
10.000 Pflegemängel in Heimen (2004)
6.500 Verkehrstote (2004)
1.500 illegale Drogen (2004)
1.200 Hepatitis (2004)
1.000 Asbest (2003)
750 Mord und Totschlag (2004)
700 Malaria (2004)
650 Badeunfälle (2003)
500 Psychopharmaka (2002)
500 HIV (2004)
400 Tuberkulose(2005)
140 BSE / CJK (2004)
40 Jagdunfälle (2004)
10 Hochwasser (2002)
10 Polizeiliche Todesschüsse (2004)
0 Terroranschläge in Deutschland (seit Ende der RAF 1993)

Anm:

(Ein Teil der Zahlen ist naturgemäß nur geschätzt und ein Todesfall kann auch mehreren Ursachen zugeordnet sein. Die Zahlen der Opfer weichen je nach Intention der Quelle voneinander ab weshalb die jeweils niedrigste gefundene Zahl angegeben ist) - Angaben hier zu Lande jedes Jahr an den Folgen des Rauchens

Quelle:http://www.christian-in-wien.at/index.php?/archives/347-Todesstatistik-Deutschland.html

Also an Alle die Meinen ihren Frust gegebüber Rauchern zur Schau stellen zu müssen.Bitte ich euch wenn ihr Gesund Leben wollt dürft ihr nicht"Atmen,Essen,Trinken,keihnen Sex haben,achja und wenn ihr im Wald doch mal seit keihne Prunftgeräusche machen"Am besten währe ab in den Keller und warten bis mann den Löffel Abgibt!

Und noch was Raucher spüllen knapp 16 mrd euro in den Steuerpool und was wird damit finanziert hauptsächlich sachen wie muttergeld elterngeld usw,wenn das nicht währe wer würde es dann zahlen,Sozialkassen sind leer da gibts nix mehr wo mann noch was abzweigen könnte usw,aber das kann mann ja alles selber nachlesen!

Und wegen 5 minütiger Raidpause dankt den Rauchern die Rauchen gehen habt ihr wenigstens mal 5 Minuten Reallife  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blackhexers (28. September 2008)

naja du kannst ihnen ja schlecht das rauchen verbieten es ist zwar nervig aber ich kann damit leben!


----------



## x.Ne0n (28. September 2008)

Ich finde es rauchen allgemein zuviele Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber jetzt wo ich das hier lese, stimmt schon irgendwie.
Vorallem nach Wipes o.ä. stört das aber richtig wenn man dann auf jemand warten muss, der seine Sucht nicht unter Kontrolle hat...


----------



## Jeffy (28. September 2008)

/vote for close, weil der thread iwie mehr oder weniger sinnfrei is...


----------



## Vicking (28. September 2008)

Das hier ist die Königin der sinnlosen umfragen... wenn man raucht stirbt man früher .. das stimmt aber was juckt mich das in wow ? mein char wird wohl kaum an lungenkrebs sterben... ... lustige vorstellung ... wenn das wrklich so wäre würde kein wowler mehr rauchen ... lol .. also politik gelabber und so in einem MMORPG .. ? also bitte muss das sein... 
greats VICKING


----------



## Edeoo (28. September 2008)

naja ich finde rauchen generell doof und es rauchen nicht nur bei wow zu viele leute
abe ich hab das auch öfters mitbekommen das ich in ner instanz der einzige war der die raucherpause ned zum rauchen benutzt hat


----------



## Seit Jahren in Deutschland (28. September 2008)

Ich finde es immer total nervig wenn einer schreibt *kurt afk eine Rauchen* es muss der ganze Raid warten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grünhaupt (28. September 2008)

hallo,

was erlaubst du dir, das Tun anderer Leute (u. a. Erwachsene) in Frage zu stellen? Meiner Meinung nach ist das eine Anmassung sondergleichen. Es geht Niemanden was an, ob der Gegenüber im Ts nun eine Rauchen geht, sich ein Glas Wein einschenkt, Eistee holt oder was weiss ich der Geier.

Es gibt so einen schönen Spruch. Bevor du andere kritisiertst, kehre vor der eigenen Haustür.


mfg Grüni

oha, edith ruft:

Die Raucher wissen sehr genau um die Gesundheitlichen Probleme, die sie Haben/bekommen, Ist halt eine Sucht und schwer wegzukommen.

Fällt mir was ein.

Die Raucher sind ja die sozialsten Mitbürger und haben Sorge um die Mitbürger. Sie zahlen viel Kohle in die AHV/Pension (Steuern), scheiden vor der Pensionierung dahin und das gesparte Geld kommt den Nichtrauchern zugute. Alle Raucher werden am selben Ort verbuddelt und nach 50 Jahren trägt man die Erde weg und es gibt einen schönen geteerten Parkplatz für die Autofahrer. Soll einer noch auf den Nikotin- Suchtis rumhacken.

PS, bitte, bitte nicht ernstnehmen.


----------



## Senzuality (28. September 2008)

Ich bin selber Raucher und sehe das unproblematisch. Wir haben im Raid feste Pausen zum Essen / Rauchen / Klogang / was auch immer. Außerhalb dieser Zeiten wird dann halt nicht geraucht und fertig. Vielleicht solltet ihr euren Raidmembern mal mit ein paar -DKP Manieren beibringen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shamiden (28. September 2008)

Also mir fällts nur manchma aauf und das auch nur wenn ich mitm durch zock der brauch auch manchma ne break zum rauchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khartan (28. September 2008)

Ich denke mal das tun die Leute. Ist eine Art von Reflex. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plakner (28. September 2008)

Seit ich selbst unterm gamen rauche, is es mir eigentl egal


----------



## Tweetycat280 (28. September 2008)

ich rauche nur in raidpausen außer in kara beim trash da kann man auf einen dd mal verzichten wenn man nur noch marken farmen geht

in gruppen rauch ich nur wenn man zu oft wipt 

denn ich rauche nicht in meiner wohnung


----------



## Hasal (28. September 2008)

Nichts gegen die Raucher als solches, aber ich höre des öffteren im TS Leute die rauchen gehen. Ich finde das auch mehr als schlecht und in froh, dass ich nicht rauche. Ich meine jeder sollte selber wissen, was er mit seinem Körper macht und ob er rauchen will bzw. muss.

Dennoch rauchen zu viele Leute sowohl in Deutschland als auch in WoW.

Flamed mich, ist aber meine Meinung.


----------



## Rantja (28. September 2008)

Shamiden schrieb:


> Also mir fällts nur manchma aauf und das auch nur wenn ich mitm durch zock der brauch auch manchma ne break zum rauchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was will mir der Autor damit sagen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei dem Titel des Threads habe ich zunächst gedacht, es würde darum gehen, daß es IN WoW irgendwo die Möglichkeit gäbe oder geben solle, zu rauchen (So als Animation), da wäre ich dagegen. Aber was die Leute vor ihren Rechnern machen, ist doch echt ihr Bier, äh Qualm! Solange ich da nicht mitrauchen muß, ist mir das echt latte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bny' (28. September 2008)

grünhaupt schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> was erlaubst du dir, das Tun anderer Leute (u. a. Erwachsene) in Frage zu stellen? Meiner Meinung nach ist das eine Anmassung sondergleichen. Es geht Niemanden was an, ob der Gegenüber im Ts nun eine Rauchen geht, sich ein Glas Wein einschenkt, Eistee holt oder was weiss ich der Geier.
> 
> Es gibt so einen schönen Spruch. Bevor du andere kritisiertst, kehre vor der eigenen Haustür.



Genau so ist es. Es geht einfach niemanden an.

Stellt euch bitte an's Fenster und regt euch über die spielenden Kinder, oder die leutenden Kirchturmglocken auf.


----------



## Aquion (28. September 2008)

Ja bitte, Nichtraucher und Raucherserver in WOW....

PS: Das war sarkastisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Halandor (28. September 2008)

lasst sie doch wenn sie wollen
ivh rauche auf jedenfall nicht


----------



## Tweetycat280 (28. September 2008)

als animation in wow finde ich es auch nicht gut 

ich glaub das soll ja kommen pfeifenkraut oder so

den das spiel ist ab 12 und ich hoffe das ich ingame keine rauchende n811 schurken sehen muss


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (28. September 2008)

"Rauchen in WoW" Allein schon der Titel dieser Umfrage. Wie soll das denn bitte in Relation zueinander stehen? 

--> Schwachsinnsumfrage da sinnloser Zusammenhang


----------



## Sturmwut (28. September 2008)

ich bin selbst Raucher und ich rauche immer vor der Ini, in der Ini rauche immer nur dann wenn jemadn Blasenprobleme hat usw..., dann ist es auch für die Gruppe nicht ansterengend. Faktor Asi ist immer vorhanden, dann kommt es auch von wegen : Mein Haus brent oder meine Mutti will auch an PC, damit will ich sagen man kann auch einpaar Stunden warten auf eine Zigi


----------



## DamokIes (28. September 2008)

Geht die Bevormundung eines mündigen erwachsenen Bürgers in Deutschland zu weit?

Antwort:
Ja. Sie geht entschieden zu weit.


Was würdest Du sagen, wenn ich Dir jetzt verbiete WoW zu spielen?
Würdest Du Dir das auch gefallen lassen?


Antwort:
(Bitte hier eintragen)


----------



## Delwod (28. September 2008)

ich finder rauchen sowiso scheise weil man alls nicht raucher ihmer selber geschädigt wird und das sogar stärker alls die raucher weil pasiv rauchen gefählicher ist alls richtig rauchen ( ist ja bewissen ) und mal die 1-2 stunden bei eine ini zu warten mit rauchen ist doch auch mal möglich!


----------



## Polysic (28. September 2008)

Irgendwie find ich die Umfrage sinnlos. Is doch egal wieviele rauchen. Solang sie nich gerade den Raid wipen weil sie aufm Balkon eine rauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Raidpause wirds auch ohne Raucher geben, weil die anderen essen, trinken & gehn aufs klo. ich hab also nix gegen raucher in wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und es sind nicht zuviele.


----------



## Marvlol (28. September 2008)

chlZonyx schrieb:


> (in WoW rauchen)?



Lässt man die Klammer weg; - was man ja machen kann da du es ja eingeklammert hast - erhält man den Satz : 

Findet ihr nicht dass zu viele Leute

Das ist meine Meinung, 
denn was ist schon der unterschied zwischen.


----------



## FonKeY (28. September 2008)

es rauchen vll zu viele aba was willste dagegen machen^^

es ja nicht nru ein problem bei wow  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Proplan (28. September 2008)

Tüten vorher bauen ftw


----------



## SAZZUKE (28. September 2008)

Hoffentlich muss man Geld bezahlen wenn man im Haus Rauchen will  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pc-freak (28. September 2008)

FonKeY schrieb:


> es rauchen vll zu viele aba was willste dagegen machen^^
> 
> es ja nicht nru ein problem bei wow
> 
> ...





sagt ich meinen Kollegen auch immer (der raucht auch) aber er Gibt immer die Gleiche Antwort "man Lebt nur ein mal"



^^ Ich sagt dann zu im "ja aber ich Lebe länger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"


----------



## nitro76 (28. September 2008)

chlZonyx schrieb:


> Findet ihr nicht dass zu viele Leute (in WoW rauchen)?
> Wenn ich sehe wieviel mal man in Instanzen aufgehalten wird, weil mal wieder einer ruachen geht.
> 
> Darum starte ich eine Umfrage.
> ...



Das ist jeden seine eigene sache wie er seine leben ein ende setzt ;D aber wen man die raucherpausen kurz und  gering hält störts nciht mal beim raiden! d.h. nein!


----------



## Nihtilim (28. September 2008)

Finde es rauchen nicht zu viele bzw. man bekommt es nicht so mit.
Außer mal im raid, sonst bekomme ich auch gar nicht mit!


----------



## crazy--stick (28. September 2008)

es werden im Raid sowieso Pausen gemacht...dan sagt man halt: "So..jetzt 5 min Pause, geht eine rauchen oder auf klo oder macht euch was zu essen oder so!"...also is das doch egal...wenn man einen disziplinierten Raid hat und auch voran kommen will reichen die Pausen im Raid und man sagt nicht: "Also ich geh jetz eine rauchen..macht weiter oder auch nich oder so"...man muss sich halt anpassen nicht egoistisch denken..im Raid is man ja nich allein...also mir is das egal...wenn die Raucher grad allein unterwegs sind können sie meinetwegen alle 5 min rauchen gehen, aber im Raid wird sich an die Gruppe angepasst...


----------



## dragon1 (28. September 2008)

1 raucher ist schon zuviel


----------



## Jola (28. September 2008)

echt ma so ne bekloppte umfrage!!

wieviele leute müssen aus ini oder muss auf sie gewwartet werden weil MAMA ruft zum essen kommen?

Also bitte erspart euch so ne sinnfreien umfragen!


----------



## Feuervogel (28. September 2008)

wind ich auch das nervt in na ini





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[br]Feed Me![br]Adopted from Valenth


----------



## Magicnorris (28. September 2008)

Korgor schrieb:


> 140.000 Menschen sterben nach BZgA- Angaben hier zu Lande jedes Jahr an den Folgen des Rauchens.
> Da wird mir ganz anders.



Das sind nichtmal 1% von allen Rauchern in Deutschland die durch das Rauchen evtl 1-2 Jahre früher drauf gehn. Das heißt nicht, dass man nach einen Zug tot umfällt.
150 Menschen sterben jährlich an herabfallenden Kokosnüssen
Das sollte mehr zu denken geben. xD


----------



## Næxt (28. September 2008)

äh wayne?

jeder der rauchen will machts halt.....is mir doch egal, wenn die leute so doof sind und rauchen bis se dran (sry wenn ich das so sage xD)"verrecken" und wenn ses während dem zocken machen wolln solln se halt am pc bleiben oder es lassen.


----------



## Lisutari (28. September 2008)

Mein Raid gönnt allen Rauchern nach jedem Boss 5 Minuten Rauchpause, mich stöhrt das überhaupt nicht, in der Zeit trink ich ein Glas Wasser oder geh aufs Klo^^

Zumde finde ich das jedem so ne kleiner unterbrechung gut tut.


----------



## Scred (28. September 2008)

ka bin ja woanders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NarYethz (28. September 2008)

war schon mit genug leuten raiden die kettenraucher waren und hatte dadurch noch nie ne raidverzögerung oder ähnliches..
die leute rauchen halt einfach beim raiden nebenher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber es gibt auch welche, die bei raiderklärungen schnell eine rauchen, weil sie diese schon kennen, oder wie bereits gesagt wurde bei raidpausen oder afk-leuten..
von daher.. wayne?^^
mfg ichö

PS: nein bin nichtraucher^^


----------



## Lemmerer (28. September 2008)

Also ich finde es nicht schlimm.
Aber bei nem wipe geht dann jeder Rauchen und so ziehen sich Instanzen in die länge.
Wenn das vorkommt raste ich aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abrahmis (28. September 2008)

Ohne den Thread komplett gelesen zu haben:

Ich findes es einfach total vermessen diese Frage zu stellen. Was gehen dich die gewohnheiten deiner Mitspieler an? Wird demnächst dann auch jemand geflamed wenn er sich zwischendurch um sein kleines Kind kümmern muss? Solange die Leute selbst Rücksicht nehmen darf gerne jeder vor seinem Monitor tun was er möchte.


----------



## Aplizzier (28. September 2008)

<<auch raucher


----------



## Georan (28. September 2008)

Delwod schrieb:


> ich finder rauchen sowiso scheise weil man alls nicht raucher ihmer selber geschädigt wird und das sogar stärker alls die raucher weil pasiv rauchen gefählicher ist alls richtig rauchen ( ist ja bewissen ) und mal die 1-2 stunden bei eine ini zu warten mit rauchen ist doch auch mal möglich!


u fail...


----------



## Celissa (28. September 2008)

lööööööööööööööööl

also man sollte schon großen unterschied machen 
mit einem kind (baby oder die kippen 

wenn ich weiss mein man ist net da und ich sitz mit baby allein zu haus dann geh ich net  im raid oder in eine instanz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

wenn ich weiss ich bin starkraucher leg ich den aschenbecher neben den pc und paff eine nach der anderen!!!

der unterschied ist da gerade weill 1. verantwortung dem kind gegenüber (oh scheiße mein balg schreit scheiße letzter boss lass ich des kleine ma schrein oh ein wipe sry muss ma kurz schaun nach mein baby 20 min später sry mein baby hat fieber muss off) ähm hallo geht´s noch? bin selber mutter und weiss wovon ich rede denn wenn mein mann nicht da ist hab ich zu 100 % für mein kind da zu sein und geh nicht nebenbei irgendwo rein wo ich dann doch plötzlich offline muß des nennt man unverantwortlich.

aber beim rauchen so´ne kacke zu veranstalten meine fresse der eine geht in den min auf klo pissen der andere hat kurz nen fick vor sich dann kommt ihr hier mit den vergleichen von kippe zum kind lööööööööööööööl

echt lächerlich 

grüße


----------



## phreakymind (28. September 2008)

Bin auch Raucher und bei uns während der Raids gabs immer Raucherpausen, an die sich alle "Aussetzigen" auch gehalten haben ^^


----------



## Alexandria555 (28. September 2008)

also ich kann nicht rauchen und gleichzeitig spielen...
frag mich nicht wieso. (Vielleicht weil ich nur gegelenheitsraucher bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
aber finds ok, für alle die Rauchen, wenn man ne Pause macht im Raid.

&#8364;: Und jeder WoW Player muss selbst wissen wieviel Er raucht.


----------



## Shataar (28. September 2008)

also ich hab noch nie erlebt wie einer mitm im raid eine rauchen gegangen is dafür gibts bei uns immer 5min pausen zum rauchen aufs klo gehen etc. und mich störts auch nich wirklich jedem das seine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cicon (28. September 2008)

So eine schwachsinnige Umfrage,
ich bin zwar Gelegenheitsraucher.
Trotz alledem ist dies eine Diskriminierung der Raucher!!!!


----------



## Toraka' (28. September 2008)

Wikipedia

Es wird nicht nur durch Rauchen hervorgerufen sondern auch durch Passivrauchen! Rauchverbot an Bahnhöfen!
blablub
Vierthäufigste Todesursache weltweit

Rauchen ist nicht nur ein kleines Laster sondern der sichere TOD!

[Prophet=off]

und es stört den raid extrem


----------



## youngceaser (28. September 2008)

wenn ich nur ans ts von usn denke


----------



## GermanTrasheR (28. September 2008)

bei uns muss viel öfter einer aufs klo usw. beim raiden, wobei ich denke das die raucher eher diese pausen ausnutzen, oder beim daddeln rauchen. Zumindest ich tue dies so.


----------



## Laeknishendr (28. September 2008)

chlZonyx schrieb:


> Findet ihr nicht dass zu viele Leute (in WoW rauchen)?
> Wenn ich sehe wieviel mal man in Instanzen aufgehalten wird, weil mal wieder einer ruachen geht.
> 
> Darum starte ich eine Umfrage.
> ...



Falsch! Es rauchen generell zu viele - Tabakgroßkonzerne arm machen und auf weltliches Niveau bringen, dannach die anderen Konsumgüter!


----------



## zappelz (28. September 2008)

HiHo^^
erstmal bin ich erstaunt wie viele leute zu diesem thread was schreiben...obwohl er völlig sinnlos ist.
ich bin auch raucher und ich rauche da wo es mir vom gesetz gestattet wird - wem das nicht gefällt hat pech gehabt...und beim WoW spielen rauche ich eh, weil ich wärend einer längeren raid einfach mal ne kippe brauche o.o ich stehle aber auch keine zeit da ich beim rauchen weiter zocke =)
an alle nichtraucher in WoW: es wurde schonmal hier im thread erwähnt ( sry ka von wem ) das ihr die 5min die die raucher brauchen auch nutzen könnt 
z.B. frische luft schnappen oder essen, trinken... 

besonders als caster wird es bei bosskämpfen öfters mal langweilig =P


----------



## Stricker810 (28. September 2008)

So einen blöden thread habe ich ja noch nie gesehen weil ihr den wow spielern nicht verbieten könnt zu rauchen


----------



## cridi (28. September 2008)

Te-Rax schrieb:


> Hab ich eigentlich noch nie mitbekommen, außer die 5 Minuten Rauch/Pinkelpausen beim raiden.
> 
> 
> MfG


meine meinung


----------



## Fanto-WW (28. September 2008)

Wieder mal ne unsinnige umfrage...

Mit den Worten von Sylvanas:" Was soll dieser Fluch schon bringen?"


----------



## zappelz (28. September 2008)

Stricker810 schrieb:


> So einen blöden thread habe ich ja noch nie gesehen weil ihr den wow spielern nicht verbieten könnt zu rauchen



danke für die kurze zusammenfassung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shakrath (28. September 2008)

wenn man sonnst nix hat um sich aufzuregen... andere trinken immer weiter... oder sonstwas.. oder kinder zocken und fragen bloedes zeug 
also ^^


----------



## Eddishar (28. September 2008)

Mal eine neue Umfrage starten:

"Pinkeln die Leute zu viel?"

Es gehen immer viel zu viel Leute afklo beim Zocken ... -.-

/close


----------



## Schutzpala (28. September 2008)

Ich finds im großen und ganzen gut,dass geraucht wird....Denn so bleiben viele Arbeitsplätze bestehen und die Arschkartengeneration (unsere Nachfolger) bekommen in 45 Jahren vielleicht sogar die Hälfte von dem an Rente wieder,was sie eingezahlt haben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

BTT:

manchmal ein wenig nervend,aber erträglich...bg Warteschlange z.B. ist schlimmer (auf unserem Server)...


----------



## Fanto-WW (28. September 2008)

Toraka schrieb:


> Wikipedia
> 
> Es wird nicht nur durch Rauchen hervorgerufen sondern auch durch Passivrauchen! Rauchverbot an Bahnhöfen!
> blablub
> ...


 

Schwachkopp^^


----------



## Zoyd (28. September 2008)

Ich hab bis jetzt nur einmal erlebt, dass ein Raucher eine Gruppe hat warten lassen. Die Leute wissen wohl, dass das unhöflich ist und sagen einfach, dass sie leider mal 5 Min weg sind.

Das eine Mal war so, dass da so eine Tank-Koryphäe einen auf wichtig machen musste und ihre Raucherpause mitten im Spiel ankündigte. Da war ich ein bisschen sauer und hab gestichelt und folgenden Dialog geführt:

Ich: "Es sollte Raucherchars geben. Extra für die Raucher."
Er (in etwa): "Jo. Lol"
Ich: "Die müssen dann aber beim Laufen alle 200 m eine Pause machen."
Er: "Haha"
Ich: "Und für die braucht man kein BC kaufen."
Er: "Wieso?"
Ich: "Der werden ja eh keine 70."

Dann bin ich gekickt worden. Aber was soll´s. RL-Spaß geht vor Items.

Aber an sich ist mir das völlig latte, ob einer beim Spiel raucht.


----------



## .HF (28. September 2008)

Überflüssig




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sienna (28. September 2008)

mir ist es eigentlich egal da bei uns im raid bisher keine "ich muss jetzt rauchen" Probleme gab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Starfros (28. September 2008)

lool 

fehlt nur noch das bald einer zu viel bekommt wenn man sich eben mal schnell nen Kaffee zieht !!

Sowas von latte wegen dem rauchen , schmeiss raus den typen aus der gruppe wenns übertrieben wird und gut ^^


----------



## grünhaupt (28. September 2008)

hi

@ georan

pass mal auf.....  ....... ich werde nun persönlich. ..........DU bist Scheisse. (Um es in deiner Wortwahl zu schreiben).


Eine Gruppe von Mitmenschen generell zu verteufeln zeugt nicht gerade von grosser Charakterstärke. Da werde ICH lieber PERSOENLICH dir gegenüber.


@ Zoyd.   schade das dein Gegenüber den Spass net mitgemacht hat. Dein letzter Satz trifft voll isn Schwarze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Grüni

edith schreit:::    SORRY Georan, sry, sry, sry. Ich meinte natürlich den Typ, den du Zitiert hast. Sorry, Sorry.    Ich stell mich in die Ecke.


----------



## Larmina (28. September 2008)

Edelstoff schrieb:


> Die gesamten, geschätzten, Steuereinnahmen für 2008 belaufen sich auf ca 283 Milliarden Euro (283.000.000.000 €) Die Tabaksteuer beträgt ca 12 Milliarden Euro's, immerhin satte 4 % nur durch Raucher finanziert ;-) ... ok, die ganzen Ausgaben die auf Raucher entfallen wurden jetzt nicht gegengerechnet


Dafür sparts auch Rente wenn wir früher sterben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wardwick (28. September 2008)

Eigentlich geht es einen nix an was die Leute  in ihrer Freizeit machen,also ist es mir auch egal solange es keine Zeit klaut usw.


----------



## Mitzushi (28. September 2008)

Kenne etwa 5 WoW-Spieler im Reallife. Davon raucht gerade mal einer. Zwar ziemlich viel, is aber halt nur einer von 5. Die anderen 4 sind Nichtraucher, also kann ich mich mit einem "Nein" beteiligen.


----------



## Hephaistus (28. September 2008)

Du solltest anstatt "weiß ich nicht" in "wen zum teufel kümmerts" ändern...

Verstehe nicht ganz den sinn von dem thread, könntest auch fragen "haben zu viele wow spieler nen hund der immer genau dann gassi gehen muss wenn man grad raidet", oder "warum halten eltern von gewissen spielern immer den ganzen raid auf!!"
Würde genauso viel sinn machen...

Nun denn, ich wähle den imaginären punkt "wen zum teufel kümmerts", denn ich habs auch selten erlebt das ein raucher bei ner normalen hero ini plötzlich eine rauchen geht... evtl nach nem wipe bleibt er liegen und lässt sich wiederbeleben oder wenn plötzlich jemand kaffee kochen muss oder mal auf klo muss.

Es gibt deutlich größere störungen innerhalb einer gruppe als raucher...

nun denn,

mfg Hephaistus


----------



## Hephaistus (28. September 2008)

Ich entschuldige mich für den doppelpost, internet ist grad etwas lahm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chregi (28. September 2008)

wayne?


----------



## neferi (28. September 2008)

Ich denke das Rauchen ist das kleinste Problem. Andere müssen mal aufs Klo.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schlimmer sind die Leute die einfach offgehn usw. ihr wisst schon was ich meine.


----------



## Daemon1985 (28. September 2008)

Frage mich was die Umfrage soll?

Ich rauche selbst und? Ich rauche entweder wärend des Zockens in Inis etc sodass es auch keiner bemerkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Aber wenn du so kommst, musst du das so sehen:

1) Es spielen zu viele Raucher WoW
2) Spielen zu viele Alkis WoW
3) Spielen zu viele Arbeitslose WoW
4) Spielen zu viele Eltern WoW

Wenn du danach gehst, müsstest du alles verurteilen, was es in der Welt gibt.


----------



## Ohrensammler (28. September 2008)

Ganz klar.....es PINKELN zuviele!!

Vote vor Plastebeutel oder Tupperware drunterstellen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winn (28. September 2008)

Ich denk mal es kommt mit ganz drauf an ob es ein vielraucher oder gelegenheitsraucher ist. Und ob er/sie sich gern über Ingame sachen aufregt etc...

Ich bin NICHTraucher und stolz drauf !!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lagunara (28. September 2008)

hierzu sage ich nur mega lol das thema rauchen scheint jetzt sogar bei wow interessant zu werden...herje arme welt...


----------



## Ohrensammler (28. September 2008)

Ich würde das so sehen:

Der jetzt schon erhältliche Authentificator wird Pflicht
Darin eingebaut ist ein kleiner sehr empfindlicher Rauchdedektor.
Sobald das Gerät Rauch entdeckt gibt es eine Meldung an Blizz, die es an die Bundesregierung melden.
Die beauftragt die lokale Polizeidienststelle, die sich sofort zur Wohnung des Rauchers begibt.
Dort treten sie die Tür ein, schnappen sich den Qualmer und schenken ihm erst mal ordentlich ein paar ein.
Der PC wird eingezogen, Fingerabdrücke und DNA Proben genommen und ein bis zwei Wochen Beugehaft angeordnet.

Für ein qualmfreies Leben, ob ohr wollt oder nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (28. September 2008)

in jeder 3 rndgruppe hör ich wen jemand afk muss von 1-2 leuten 'bin dann eben eine rauchen'
denke auch zu viel


----------



## Kankru (28. September 2008)

Generell rauchen zu viele Menschen, das hat eigentlich gar nichts mir WoW zu tun.


----------



## S.A. (28. September 2008)

Mir doch egal was die anderen machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab mitm Rauchen aufgehört..
Und wenn, hab ich sowieso immer am Tisch geraucht und Raids wurden nit aufgehalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesem Sinne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mayroi (28. September 2008)

i find zuviele leute haben sex in world of warcraft...


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (28. September 2008)

viele verbrauchen auf klo, viel zu viel klopapier. völlig sinnfreie umfrage...


----------



## WarriParanoia (28. September 2008)

ey sry aber diese umfrage kann ja nur von nem 7 jährigen stammen der selbst offiziell nochnich rauchen darf und sich deswegen angepisst fühlt

meine fresse euch muss schon langweilig sein forums mit solchem MÜLLFRAGEN zuzuspammen

Mfg
Para


----------



## FallenAngel88 (28. September 2008)

das rauchen trinken etc. stört mich an sich nicht aber es nervt wenn leute das machen müssen wenn sie grad in ner ini sind. wenn ich weiß, dass es gleich essen gibt geh ich halt nicht in ne ini.
(und nein ich bin nicht 7, ich darf rauchen alkohol trinken und sex haben)


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (28. September 2008)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> *das rauchen trinken etc. stört mich an sich nicht aber es nervt wenn leute das machen müssen wenn sie grad in ner ini sind.* wenn ich weiß, dass es gleich essen gibt geh ich halt nicht in ne ini.
> (und nein ich bin nicht 7, ich darf rauchen alkohol trinken und sex haben)



was denn nun? du widersprichst dir.


----------



## Karzaak (28. September 2008)

muahahahaha

Was die anti Raucher Fraktion jetzt für Umfragen auffährt *gg*


Was kommt als nächstes?

"Rauchen zu viele Spieler in War?"

"Rauchen zu viele Menschen nachdem Essen?"

"Führt Rauchen in Verbindung mit Kaffee zu Mutationen?"

Nee echt, sorry aber so ein Honkthread..


----------



## FallenAngel88 (28. September 2008)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> was denn nun? du widersprichst dich.



erstmal widerspreche ich MIR wenn überhaupt.
und ich tue es nicht. ich sage .dass es mich nicht stört, solange es nicht in instanzen vorkommt


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (28. September 2008)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> erstmal widerspreche ich MIR wenn überhaupt.
> und ich tue es nicht. ich sage .dass es mich nicht stört, solange es nicht in instanzen vorkommt



und wenn es in instanzen vorkommt, meine güte, es gibt schlimmeres. manche leute regen sich auch echt über kleinigkeiten auf. regst du dich auch darüber auf, wenn jemand mal für 5 min. auf klo muss "in einer instanz"?


----------



## sp4rkl3z (28. September 2008)

Also, ich finde ich Rauche zu viel, aber zu interessieren hat es niemanden... Soviel zum eigentlichen Thema...


----------



## Sharkeno (28. September 2008)

Alsi icgh find netm, dass zu viele Rauchen.Bei mir stand auch nur ein paar mal in dem Gildenchat:
Geh ma kurz afk, eine rauchen.
mrhr aber auch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Synodontis (28. September 2008)

also alle die ich kenn rauchen ... nur ich ned so ^^


----------



## Gnorfal (28. September 2008)

Tut mir leid, aber dieser Thread is

Absturz

Aus diesem Grund nun die Umfrage:

Sind zuviele der WoW süchtigen 12 jährigen zu dick?

Wer mit ja antworten kann: gz

Wer mit nein antwortet: Ab ins Abnehm-Bootcamp


----------



## Evilthing (28. September 2008)

Ich finde es wesentlich schlimmer, wenn andauernd Leute AFK gehen weil sie sich Alkohol besorgen müssen.

Das sind diejenigen,die schon Alkoholkrank sind,ohne es zu merken.

Jeder,der Mittags schon an das feierabendbier denkt,gehört dazu.

Rauchen ist definitiv auch eine Sucht, aber eine,bei der man weis das man Krebs bekommen kann. Sprich: Wenn ich anfange zu rauchen,weis ich das es eine Sucht ist. Wer "Ab und an" und dann immer öfter mal ein Bier zischt, weis nicht das er einer Sucht verfällt.


----------



## DamokIes (28. September 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich würde das so sehen:...
> 
> ...Für ein qualmfreies Leben, ob ohr wollt oder nicht
> 
> ...




Ihhhh. Ein Nichtraucher!
Steinigt ihn!


----------



## mastrum (28. September 2008)

ich merke,das die meisten Raucher,nach streßigen Situationen fast immer sofort eine rauchen müssen^^


----------



## Mesmeras (28. September 2008)

http://www.bzga.de/?uid=856b44fd445d76b50f...uchtpraevention

Verschieb das Thema zur BZGA.....
Eigentlich ist doch ziemlich wurscht oder?


----------



## Kintaro221 (28. September 2008)

Lordcocain schrieb:


> erstens: Mit 15 rauche, saufen, Drogen nehmen ist mal totale Scheiße! hat der keine Eltern?
> zweitens: Ich rauche seit mittlerweile 10 jahren! ich rauche alles was legal ist! Kippen, Cigarren, Pfeife und Shisha! Ich rieche auch IMMER nach Rauch! Na und!?! Die meisten Menschen kennen mich garnet anders! Wo ist denn da das Problem?
> drittens: Das Rauchen kann das Leben um bis zu 30 jahre verkürzen! Ach nee. is ja mal was Neues! aber was im Leben ist schon nicht Lebensgefährlich? Warum soll ich abstinent Leben? Ich rauche gerne, trinke auch gerne mal nen guten Scotch und esse gerne gutes Essen! Wenn ich mit 50 abnippel isses mir scheiß egal! Ich hab wengstens so gelebt wie ich es wollte!


Meine Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und jetzt bin ich Afk Rauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsóul (28. September 2008)

Ja, aber ist mir egal solange die Leute beim Zocken Rauchen und nicht erst ne halbe Stunde auf den Balkon gehen oder sich vor ihren Eltern verstecken müssen.


----------



## HordeCrusher (28. September 2008)

die umfrage sollte eher den titel bekommen, ob raucher den raid aufhalten... (auch unsinnig aber immerhin weniger als diese umfrage)


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (28. September 2008)

Dragonsóul schrieb:


> Ja, aber ist mir egal solange die Leute beim Zocken Rauchen und nicht erst ne halbe Stunde auf den Balkon gehen



komisch, bei uns hatte nie einer ein problem damit, wenn die leute auf dem balkom gegangen sind eine rauchen (auch nicht wenn es in raids vorkam). aber so hat jeder seine gedanken.


----------



## Evilness (28. September 2008)

1. isset mir egal
2. rauch ich am pc
3. kommts  net von wow oder so oO
und zu guter letzt, was issen des für ne frage?


----------



## Thersus (28. September 2008)

Also mir gehts auch gehörig aufn Sack wenn dauernd wer seine raucherpäuschen will... Sollen nebenher rauchen oder gar net...


----------



## Dragonfrezzer (28. September 2008)

Ohh Gott Rauchen
Das GEFÄHRLICHSTE auf der Welt.
Lieber durch ne Zigarette sterben als durch die verzapften entscheidungen der Politiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seratos (28. September 2008)

Da fehlt noch die antwortmöglickeit
WAYNE?!


----------



## Struppistrap (28. September 2008)

Bitte lass das WoW bei der Umfrage weg. Also : Rauchen zu viele?

Anwtort : ja und nein.

Einerseits störts natürlich etwas, als nichtraucher...andererseits bezahlen die sehr viele steuern und sind gut für den staat.

Also mach mal ab und zu ne pause in der ini und denke daran, dr bezajlt vlt. den Krippenplatz deines kindes irgendwann mit seinen kippen XD


----------



## Taksoa (28. September 2008)

Sagt mal, wen interessiets, ob zuviele User rauchen oder nez??

Ist das so wichtig??
Habt ihr Angst das die Raucher, eure Luft verpesten ?? *ironie on*

Ist doch Driet egal ob die rauchen oder net, und wenn sie des während ner Ini oder n Raid eben rauchen...da sag ich nur WAYNE!!!!

Was für bescheuerte Threads es hier gibt *kopfschüddel*

Es gibt wichtigeres zu disskutieren^^



Und achja, ich bin Raucher und steh dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ginkohan (28. September 2008)

Wie wahrscheinlich von vielen Leuten vor mir schon geschrieben:


Es wird mal wieder nur das Rauchen gehen betrachtet, dass Trinken holen, WC gehen, Telefonieren, Türklingel schellt etc wird nicht beachtet.
Eine Instanz dauert je nach Art ca. 1h Die Leute zu suchen sagen wir 1/2h dass heißt 1 1/2 h in der der Raucher nicht rauchen darf.
Wenn dann z.B. bei der Gruppensuche sich 3-4 Mins nichts tut und der Raucher rauchen geht(mit Ankündigung) dann nach 1min jemand gefunden wird dann fangen Leute wie der liebe TE an zu weinen.


@ Rauchen im RL

Liebe Nichtraucher, ihr habt es geschafft, dass Raucher z.B. je nach Zugfahrt über 4h nicht LEGAL eine Kippe rauchen können, auf Bahnhöfen ist das rauchen untersagt auch wenn man unter freiem Himmel steht.
Wir Raucher sind mittlerweile ausgegrenzt und haben keine Privilegien mehr.
Ihr schimpft darüber, dass wir rauchen ABER und nun kommt es, würden wir kollektiv aufhören würden eine ganze Menge Steuern erhöht werden und somit auch auf euren Geldbeutel schlagen, womit ihr wiederum nicht einverstanden wärt und wie die kleinen Mädchen anfangen würdet zu weinen wie ihr es immer tut wenn ihr in eine Raucherbar, in ein Raucherabteil u.s.w. geht.
Die Beste Möglichkeit, dass ihr uns in Ruhe lasst und endlich mal eure unqualifizierten Schnellschüsse in Sachen verbaler Ausdrucksweise weglasst ist, dass ihr einfach NICHT in Raucherbars und Raucherabteile geht aber dass seht ihr nicht ein...nein ihr seit Nichtraucher und euch gehört die Welt...sorry aber das Argument mit den kindern zieht auch nicht unter freiem Himmel da der Rauch bekanntlich nach OBEN zieht und somit eure Kleinen nicht in den Kontakt damit kommen. des weiteren dürften diese auch an keinem lagerfeuer und vor allem nicht in einer Großstadt leben bzw. ohne Mundschutz rausgehen da die Rauchentwicklung des Lagerfeuers bzw. der Smog einer Großstadt einen ebenso imensen Risikofaktor darstellen.
Denkt mal darüber nach...vll. sind nicht die Raucher das Problem sondern die Engstirnigkeit der Nichtraucher?


----------



## Freakypriest (28. September 2008)

Ich finde es gehen genauso viele Lete afk rauchen wie afk essen/essen machen/essen holen von den pinklern mal abgesehen


----------



## Taksoa (28. September 2008)

@ Ginkohan....: DAS ist mal ne Ansage!!!

Und gut , das se mal gesagt wurde^^


Raucher, lebet hoch rofl xD


----------



## revzor (28. September 2008)

kleine raidpausen à 5 minuten find ich gut, da ist es mir egal, was die leute machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bloß wenns zu viele pausen werden, kanns schon nerven, aber so etwas hab ich noch nicht erlebt ;>


----------



## Deathstyle (28. September 2008)

Ich finds nervig und wenns zuviel wurde mussten die sich die Leute immer verabschieden, gerade in Raids kotzt es nunmal alle an. Das hat mit dem rauchen an sich nichts zu tun aber diese dadurch zwangsläufig entstehenden Pausen sind einfach überflüssig.


----------



## Natsumee (29. September 2008)

ist doch scheis egal was die anderen machen

und eigendlich ist schon 1 raucher zu viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Exomia (29. September 2008)

Also die die Frage an sich finde ich sinnfrei, es müsste nicht heißen "Rauchen zu viel in WoW", sondern "gibt es zu viele Raidleiter die kein durchsetzungsvermögen haben!" Es gibt Pausen und die können dafür genutzt werden! Wenn jemand unabgemeldet AFK geht wird er das in Mainer Raid nicht mehrmals machen!, es kann nicht sein das 24 Laute auf eine Perosn warten!


----------



## PinkyBrain (29. September 2008)

Grundsätzlich sehe ich es so:

a) Es gibt den Raucher der während des Spielens am Rechner raucht. Der hält nicht auf in Gruppen es sei denn, er muss auch mal das Mana wegbringen und dafür seinen Platz verlassen um die Keramikabteilung aufzusuchen. Also...Kein Problem.

b) Es gibt den Raucher der auf der Terasse / Balkon / am Fenster raucht. Zu dieser Kategroie zähle ich mich auch und würde meinen das wir Zeitpunkte wählen die den Fluss nicht beeinflussen. Allgemeine Pausen, Reinlaufen nach Wipe, AFK eines anderen Spielers usw.

c) Die Dauer Afk-weil-Rauchen-Raucher...Können jedem den letzten Nerv rauchen. Hierzu kommen aber auch noch die "Mom...Tel"-, "Sry...war grad abgelenkt vom Fernsehen"- und "kann sein das ich ab und zu mal kurz afk muss, weil xyz"-Spieler. Das nur aufs rauchen zu beziehen ist daher keine wirklich zutreffende Aussage.

Zum Rauchen in der Öffentlichkeit ... Hat hier im WoW Forum nix verloren! Und dazu nochmal ... XYtrillionen Sterben am Rauchen/Passiv Rauchen ... Hmmm ... Hab nicht alles gelesen, aber hat mal wer die Zahl parat wieviele durch Alkoholkonsum (Missbrauch) sterben?


----------



## Arleen. (29. September 2008)

chlZonyx schrieb:


> Findet ihr nicht dass zu viele Leute (in WoW rauchen)?
> Wenn ich sehe wieviel mal man in Instanzen aufgehalten wird, weil mal wieder einer ruachen geht.
> 
> Darum starte ich eine Umfrage.
> ...



Hmm einer der dümmsten Fragen.
Ich beantworte deine Frage mit einer Gegenfrage.Bist du unter 14? (keine Verallgemeinung)
Findest du das zu viele Kinder anstatt für die Schule zu lernen vorm Pc sitzen und so was verfassen?


----------



## Monyesak (29. September 2008)

ich sag euch mal was:

es kann euch glaub ich scheissegal sein oder etwa nicht?....


----------



## Vivifee (29. September 2008)

Wesentlich mehr als Spieler, die 5 min afk rauchen / telefonieren / Baby wickeln gehen, stören mich die lieben Kleinen, denen in einer Instanz kurz vorm Endboss einfällt, dass Mutti zum Essen gerufen hat und dann ne halbe Stunde afk sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drakonis (29. September 2008)

*Rauchen fetzt*


Ich bin gegen Antiraucher!

sorry, aber wenn mich jemand in nem Biergarten oder im freien anspricht, ob ich nicht die kippe ausmachen kann, weil ihm der rauch stört, das macht der kein 2. mal.

Wenn ich im Winter im Kalten zum Rauchen raus gehen muss, dann dürfen die nichtraucher auch gern im sommer im warmen rein gehen!!!!

in bezug auf wow, geh ich nicht rauchen sondern nur afklo


----------



## Jenny84 (29. September 2008)

muss man wegen WoW rauchen?
ich rauche zwar, hab aber vor Wow damit angefangen.
ich denke eher es hängt mit den leuten mit den man des öfteren unterwegs ist, geschwistern und vor allem von einem selbst zusammen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kujon (29. September 2008)

ohhh mein Thema ;-) also mal vorweg: rauchen ist ungesund, da müssen wir nicht darüber streiten - vorallem das masslose rauchen. aber genauso ungesund ist fastfood, arbeit, süssigkeiten, zocken, alkohol, weissbrot etc...ebenfalls das masslose. und wieviele von den nichtrauchen in diesem thread machen eines der von mir genannten beispiele??

dann machen wir mal noch eine kleine rechnung. nehmen wir mal an, es raucht von heute auf morgen niemand mehr...so, was passiert?

- die menschen werden noch älter, die alterspyramide steigt noch mehr ins ungesunde (die menschen heute werden eh schon zu alt, es gibt zu viele alte auf zu wenig junge. die raucher werden ihre krankenkassenprämien selber einziehen und wer bezahlt das?

- das problem der überbevölkerung - ist ja jetzt schon ein problem, wie meint ihr sieht das aus, wenn es noch mehr "gesunde" menschen gibt?

- die tabakindustrie muss die arbeitnehmer entlassen - die arbeitslosikeit steigt ins unermessliche --> der steuerzahler ist einmal mehr gefragt.

- die einnahmen der tabaksteuer sind weg und müssen vom "normalen" steuerzahler kompensiert werden. und das bist du, nichtraucher - der ex-raucher spart unterm strich noch geld, da die erhöhte steuerbelastung immer noch günstiger ist, als die auslagen für tabak

- die krankenkassenprämien und beiträge für die altersvorsorge steigen drastisch, bzw. müssen von JEDEM finanziert werden - heute ist man demnächst soweit, dass raucher erhöhte prämien zahlen müssen, was den nichtraucher entlasten würde.

also alles in allem sollte sich eigentlich jeder wünschen, dass sein nachbar raucht denn:

er finanziert bis zu einem gewissen grad das altwerden, wird aber selber nicht sehr alt, sorgt für weniger arbeitslosigkeit, bringt ne menge an steuergeldern und trägt dazu bei, dass die alterspyramide nicht ins unermessliche steigt. so, jetzt will ich gegenargumente.

vor dem pc sitzen, sich nicht bewegen ist genauso ungesund. die handyantennen sind auch ungesund. feinstaub ist ungesund. die autoabgase sind ungesund. die anti-baby-pille ist ungesund, die falschen schuhe tragen ist ungesund, abfall auf den boden werfen ist ungesund, die treibgase sind ungesund, fckw ist ungesund, sämtliche kosmetikprodukte sind ungesund.

leute, ihr dürftet nichtmal mehr atmen - ihr werdet alle sterben!


----------



## Gen91 (29. September 2008)

@Kujon
du klingst wie mein alter Physiklehrer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich glaube es geht auch nich darum, ob rauchen ungesund ist, es geht darum, ob man wegen WoW angefangen hat zu rauchen oder es dadurch verstärkt tut. Ich selber rauche nicht und da ich den Qualm über TS nicht richen kann und die meisten Leute auch nur in den allgemeinen Pinkelpausen rauchen stört es mich nicht.


----------



## Grana Dark Brach (29. September 2008)

warum nich mal ne kleine raucherpause machen? genauso oft sind auch die afk, die ne schwache blase haben oder wo ständig wer an der tür oder am telefon klingelt. das spiel so doch spaß machen + entspannen und nicht jeder raid ein speedrun werden, wo alle wie besessen zocken und hinterher nicht schlafen können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

] 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kujon (29. September 2008)

naja, die aussage als solches ist ja schon dumm, sorry. die lautet ja etwa so, mal frei übersetzt, aber den sinn nicht verfehlt:

"ich finde, es rauchen zu viele, die halten mich von meinem exzessiven und übertriebenen zocken ab!"

also, ums noch einfacher zu erklären: deine sucht ist doof, die sorgt dafür, dass ich meine sucht nicht voll ausleben kann....

ist doch so, oder versteht ihr hier was anderes?

ne pause ist gut - ob's jetzt ne zigarettenpause oder ne schokoladepause ist, ist doch jedem selber überlassen. fact ist, dass es nicht ungesund ist, mal 5 min. nicht in den bildschirm zu starren


----------



## Captain_Chaos (29. September 2008)

Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich das Rauchen von Zigaretten im Allgemeinen schon absolut überflüssig finde, nutze ich die OZL (Olaf-Zigaretten-Länge mit einer statistischen Zeit von 5:20 Minuten) um selber mal schnell aufs Klo zu verschwinden. Aber wenn man dadurch alle 10 Minuten aufgehalten wird, platzt mir da fast der Kragen.


----------



## PinkyBrain (29. September 2008)

Gen91 schrieb:


> @Kujon
> du klingst wie mein alter Physiklehrer
> 
> 
> ...



Ähhhhmmm...Im Aufruf des Threaderstellers steht davon nix, oder irre ich mich?


----------



## Trinex (29. September 2008)

hmmm also ich finde es rauchen zu viele wenn ich mit meinem hexer amok laufe und alles anzünde

ganz ehrlich, was soll das? willst du jetzt ein rauchverbot in wow einführen?


----------



## Sugarwarlock (29. September 2008)

oh man... 5 bis 10 minuten kann man doch wohl mal warten damit jemand seine sucht befriedigen kann... so schlimm ist das auch nicht. willst du lieber 5 fitte leute in deiner gruppe haben oder 3-4 die nur an zigaretten denken?

@Kujon: heißt das nicht in industrieländern alters URNE, weil es mehr wie eine urne aussieht, als wie z.b. in indien wie eine pyramide?^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


deutschland 1910



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


deutschland 2050 (geschätzt)

sieht doch mehr wie ne urne aus oder?^^


----------



## Redday (29. September 2008)

ich mach jetzt auch ne umfrage:
"machen zu viele leute hier im forum umfragen zu sinnlosen themen nur um auch einmal einen thread erstellt zu haben, ganz gleich ob sie damit der ganzen community auf den sack gehen und/oder sich lächerlich machen?"

O Ja
O Nein
O Ich bin unter 10 und verstehe die Frage nicht. Aber ich mach jetzt mal ne Umfrage.


----------



## Nikada (29. September 2008)

nja ... noch brennt keiner ..... und wenn dann kann ich heilen und/oder decursen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sugarwarlock (29. September 2008)

ich mach jetzt auch ne umfrage:
"machen zu viele leute hier im forum umfragen zu sinnlosen themen nur um auch einmal einen thread erstellt zu haben, ganz gleich ob sie damit der ganzen community auf den sack gehen und/oder sich lächerlich machen?"

[X] Ja
[  ] Nein
[  ] Ich bin unter 10 und verstehe die Frage nicht. Aber ich mach jetzt mal ne Umfrage. 

aber ich find das lustig xD


----------



## №1 _ηēXǿ-™ (29. September 2008)

Wir fordern ein rauchfreies WOW!!! xD


----------



## Kujon (29. September 2008)

Sugarwarlock schrieb:


> oh man... 5 bis 10 minuten kann man doch wohl mal warten damit jemand seine sucht befriedigen kann... so schlimm ist das auch nicht. willst du lieber 5 fitte leute in deiner gruppe haben oder 3-4 die nur an zigaretten denken?
> 
> @Kujon: heißt das nicht in industrieländern alters URNE, weil es mehr wie eine urne aussieht, als wie z.b. in indien wie eine pyramide?^^
> 
> sieht doch mehr wie ne urne aus oder?^^



hmm...du hast recht, sieht wirklich aus wie eine urne ;-) würd ja auch passen, da bei dieser zukünftig geschätzten menschenmengen der friedhofplatz langsam aber sicher knapp wird. da hilft nur noch einäschern und in einer urne über dem kamin aufbewahren^^

mal ne frage: was ist ungesünder? etwas ungesundes zu machen, oder sich zu zwingen, nichts ungesundes zu tun? ;-) ist ne rethorische frage, die sollte jeder für sich beantworten^^


----------



## Abrox (29. September 2008)

Redday schrieb:


> ich mach jetzt auch ne umfrage:
> "machen zu viele leute hier im forum umfragen zu sinnlosen themen nur um auch einmal einen thread erstellt zu haben, ganz gleich ob sie damit der ganzen community auf den sack gehen und/oder sich lächerlich machen?"
> 
> O Ja
> ...



Ich fand die Frage berechtigt.

Obwohl mich der Titel irritiert hat.

Mein erster Gedanke: "Rauchen in WoW" - Jow endlich Zigarren für meinen Schurken.

Aber Raucher fallen auf, ja. Genau so fallen aber auch Leute auf die mal eben was zu trinken holen, mit dem Hund müssen, Klo oder anderes was man dann dank Voice Activation im TS hört und beschähmt den Channel wechselt.

Ich bin Raucher und habe den Vorteil das mein PC genau am Fenster steht. Ich kann mich also zum Rauchen ans Fenster stellen und meine Tasta und Maus von der Fensterbank aus Bedienen.

Und Nichtraucherschutz:

Gesetze schützen jetzt die Nichtraucher vor den Rauchern.
Wer beschützt jetzt die Raucher vor den Nichtrauchern?

Wir sitzen den ganzen Tag in der Öffentlichkeit, schmachten dahin. Die Migräne siegt. Sitzen nun schon seit 3 Stunden zwischen den langweiligen Verwandten und kommen nicht raus zum Rauchen. Das ist seelische Folter. Haben die Nichtraucher darüber schonmal nachgedacht?

Ich habe es beim Essen auch nicht gerne, aber eine Kneipe ohne Raucher? Also das geört in eine Kneipe wie Bier und Volksmusik (aka. Diskostadl).


----------



## Crystaleye (29. September 2008)

Mir ist doch so was von scheiss egal, was der jenige hinter der Tastatur macht, ob er Raucht, trinkt, am essen ist usw. Mir ist doch so wayne. Wenn einer sagt er ist mal AFK dann ist doch Allgemein bezogen!! So ein Schwachsinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## haro3777 (29. September 2008)

darf ein 12 jähriger rauchen??? :-)

rauchen zu viele bei WAR, AoC, Counter Strike oder Monopoly??? keine ahnung, mir auch egal. jedem das seine. 

ich rauche nicht, genieße aber "gelegentlich" meine ruhe von meinen kindern mit 2-3 bierchen wärend der spiels. stört bei uns im raid auch keinen.


----------



## Claros (29. September 2008)

Totemwächter schrieb:


> Jo, mir gehts auch an die Gurgel, ich mein wer zuhause in sein 4 Wänden raucht is mir schnuppe nur will ich das net auch am Bahnhof oder in Gaststätten haben, oder sonst in meiner nähe oder meinen Sprösslingen.




Mir geht das ganze drecks-gelabere von "Raucher sind so schlimm" und rauchfreie Gaststätten usw. so aufn Sack! In Gasthäusern wird schon geraucht seid es diese gibt!

Ausserdem Herr Totemwächter, wenn ich an einem Abend 10 Zigaretten rauche kann ich behaupten, dass ich mit meinem Auto noch unbesorgt und mit voller Konzentration nachhause fahren kann, was man von 10 große Bier nicht behaupten kann... Also lieber raus mit den Alkis....


----------



## Ohrensammler (29. September 2008)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Ihhhh. Ein Nichtraucher!
> Steinigt ihn!



Hehe stimmt sogar, aber ein lieber, sonst müsste ich wohl ausziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trotzdem sind natürlich alle Raucher (außer meiner Freundin(!)) böse Menschen!!


----------



## Kujon (29. September 2008)

Claros schrieb:


> Mir geht das ganze drecks-gelabere von "Raucher sind so schlimm" und rauchfreie Gaststätten usw. so aufn Sack! In Gasthäusern wird schon geraucht seid es diese gibt!



stimmt genau - und trotzdem werden die menschen immer älter, also so verkehrt kann es nicht sein ;-)

die schlimmsten sind ja die ehemaligen raucher, die alle auf ihre seite ziehen müssen...nur warum? da habe ich immer das gefühl, dass sie nur für die anderen aufgehört haben. und schon ein paar mal ist es mir passiert, dass ich wieder so ein nerviger ex-raucher neben mir hatte, der mich zumüllte, wie schlecht doch das rauchen sei und ER hätte jetzt aufgehört und IHM geht es jetzt sooo gut...und zwei monate später sah ich ihn wieder mit einer zigarette im mund.

jeder raucht für sich selber und hört auch für sich selber damit auf. und ich sags euch jetzt ganz deutlich, liebe ex-raucher: es interessiert keine sau, ob IHR jetzt aufgehört habt, ihr stinkt deshalb noch immer beim schei....en ;-)


----------



## Luthian-Trinity (29. September 2008)

Vieleicht wird das Thema ja für die nächste Bundestagswahl aufgegriffen, "Rauchverbot in Killerspielen" wär doch was woran man sich erfreuen könnte, vieleicht steht auch morgen in der Bild: "Nichtraucher  durch virtuellen Zigarettenqualm in WoW an Krebs erkrankt."


Naja abwarten, aber bis dahin werd ich erstmal eine rauchen gehen ^^


----------



## Syriora (29. September 2008)

Claros schrieb:


> Mir geht das ganze drecks-gelabere von "Raucher sind so schlimm" und rauchfreie Gaststätten usw. so aufn Sack! In Gasthäusern wird schon geraucht seid es diese gibt!
> 
> Ausserdem Herr Totemwächter, wenn ich an einem Abend 10 Zigaretten rauche kann ich behaupten, dass ich mit meinem Auto noch unbesorgt und mit voller Konzentration nachhause fahren kann, was man von 10 große Bier nicht behaupten kann... Also lieber raus mit den Alkis....



Ja das ist das liebe Problem mit der indirekten Schädigung. 
Dass Alkoholiker auch Schäden verursachen, nur eben nicht sichtbare, will ja niemand sehen. :/
Autounfälle, Morde, Schlägereien etc pp gehen oft genug ebenfalls auf das Konto von Alkoholikerin und dennoch wirds geduldet. 
Die Logik muss mir bitte jemand erklären. Das Zeug ist Dreck genauso wie Zigaretten.

Heißt nicht, dass ich überall Rauchen befürworte, bin selber Raucher, aber dementsprechend rücksichtsvoll, heißt ich achte, darauf, ob Kinder, ältere Menschen, Frauen, Männer etc in meiner Nähe stehen und halte einen Abstand ein und so nen Firlefanz. 
Nur wenn man sich dann dafür noch blöd anmachen lassen muss, und das auch noch ständig, dann fragt man sich ernstlich, wofür man das überhaupt macht. 

Mfg 

Syri


----------



## Ohrensammler (29. September 2008)

Haa alles Unfug, das zerleg ich jetzt mach fachgerecht!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Kujon schrieb:


> dann machen wir mal noch eine kleine rechnung. nehmen wir mal an, es raucht von heute auf morgen niemand mehr...so, was passiert?





Kujon schrieb:


> - die menschen werden noch älter, die alterspyramide steigt noch mehr ins ungesunde (die menschen heute werden eh schon zu alt, es gibt zu viele alte auf zu wenig junge. die raucher werden ihre krankenkassenprämien selber einziehen und wer bezahlt das?
> - das problem der überbevölkerung - ist ja jetzt schon ein problem, wie meint ihr sieht das aus, wenn es noch mehr "gesunde" menschen gibt?


Raucher die aufhören werden fett und sterben an den damit in Zusammenhang stehenden Beschwerden schneller als am Rauchen. Da es aber eine Zigarettenmafia aber keine Schololadenmafia gibt, senkt Fettwerden die Kriminalitätsstatistik!


Kujon schrieb:


> - die tabakindustrie muss die arbeitnehmer entlassen - die arbeitslosikeit steigt ins unermessliche --> der steuerzahler ist einmal mehr gefragt.


Hohe Arbeitslosigkeit ist gut. Dadurch haben mehr Leute Zeit Fernsehn zu gucken oder MMORPG zu spielen, die Fenseh- und MMORPGinudstrie wächst somit und stellt Leute ein. Alles ist prima


Kujon schrieb:


> - die einnahmen der tabaksteuer sind weg und müssen vom "normalen" steuerzahler kompensiert werden. und das bist du, nichtraucher - der ex-raucher spart unterm strich noch geld, da die erhöhte steuerbelastung immer noch günstiger ist, als die auslagen für tabak
> - die krankenkassenprämien und beiträge für die altersvorsorge steigen drastisch, bzw. müssen von JEDEM finanziert werden - heute ist man demnächst soweit, dass raucher erhöhte prämien zahlen müssen, was den nichtraucher entlasten würde.


Wie schon gesagt, die Raucher sterben an Fettleber, die Unterhaltungsindustie boomt, alles geht es prächtig, nanananana


Kujon schrieb:


> vor dem pc sitzen, sich nicht bewegen ist genauso ungesund. die handyantennen sind auch ungesund. feinstaub ist ungesund. die autoabgase sind ungesund. die anti-baby-pille ist ungesund, die falschen schuhe tragen ist ungesund, abfall auf den boden werfen ist ungesund, die treibgase sind ungesund, fckw ist ungesund, sämtliche kosmetikprodukte sind ungesund.
> 
> leute, ihr dürftet nichtmal mehr atmen - ihr werdet alle sterben!



- vor dem PC sitzen ist gesund, durch die geringe Bewegung schont man seinen Körper, vor allem die Gelenke und dadurch geht alles weniger schnell kaputt
- Feinstaub ist gesund. Da er so fein verstopft er auch kleinste Löcher im Körper und der Köper wird dicht. Sprüche wie: Du bist ja nicht mehr ganz dicht, werden bedeutungslos.
- Autoabgase, FCKW und Treibhausgase sind gesund. Sie sorgen für den Treibhauseffekt. Dadurch wird es wärmer und Rheumapatienten werden entlastet.
- Die Antibabypille ist gesund sie verhindert Pickel und Rauchernachwuchs
- Falsche Schuhe sind gesund, sie verhindern dass man zuviel läuft und so seine Gelenke abnutzt.
- Abfall auf den Boden werfen ist gesund. Man müsste den Abfall sonst ständig mit sich rumtragen, das wäre mit der Zeit sehr schwer und würde die Wibelsäule belasten.

So und nu bist DU dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aman-Xardos (29. September 2008)

Mir ist es schon öfter aufgefallen , aber stören tut es mich nicht wirklich


----------



## Kujon (29. September 2008)

Syriora schrieb:


> Heißt nicht, dass ich überall Rauchen befürworte, bin selber Raucher, aber dementsprechend rücksichtsvoll, heißt ich achte, darauf, ob Kinder, ältere Menschen, Frauen, Männer etc in meiner Nähe stehen und halte einen Abstand ein und so nen Firlefanz.
> Nur wenn man sich dann dafür noch blöd anmachen lassen muss, und das auch noch ständig, dann fragt man sich ernstlich, wofür man das überhaupt macht.
> Syri



du sagst es - ich weiss aus erfahrung, dass ein überwiegender teil der raucher rücksicht nimmt, sich in gaststätten keine zigarette anzündet, wenn nebendran gegessen wird. ich selber habe sehr lange junioren trainiert und es kam mir nie, aber auch gar nie in den sinn, während den trainings oder fussballspielen zu rauchen. das waren teilweise mit hin- und rückfahrt, vorbereitung etc. über 5 std., wo ich mit den junioren unterwegs war und keiner von den jungs wusste, dass ich ein raucher bin.

jeder raucher weiss, dass es schlecht ist, aber diese hetzjagd, wie sie zur zeit grad stattfindet, ist schrecklich. bei uns in der schweiz ist das grad das grosse thema. generelles rauchverbot in allen restaurants. nichtmal raucherabteile wären erlaubt. das geht soweit, dass man überall anti-raucher-plakate sieht mit dem text: "uns stinkts!". und es hat auswirkungen, wenn in den restaurants nicht mehr geraucht werden darf. ich persönlich habe dann keine lust mehr, lange in einer gasttätte sitzen zu bleiben, was sich direkt auf die einnahmen der wirte auswirken wird. auch überlege ich mir zweimal, ob ich das familien-essen in einem restaurant mache, oder dann nicht lieber bei mir zu hause.

EDIT: witzigerweise sind unsere politiker mehrheitlich gegen diese regelung - klaro, die trinken gern ein glas wein und rauchen ne zigarre dazu. da müssten sie während den langen parteisitzungen drauf verzichten, zumindest auf die zigarre. naja, die grünen. machen so ein vorschlag und fahren mit ihrem mords-van, der 18 liter auf 100km säuft nach hause...passt doch, oder?

in der heutigen zeit wimmelt es nur so von notorischen weltverbesserern, die sich ständig in das leben anderer einmischen - und das muss aufhören, sonst wird es irgendwann böse enden.


----------



## Kujon (29. September 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Haa alles Unfug, das zerleg ich jetzt mach fachgerecht!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ach Ohrensammler, du bist spitze :-) was soll man da noch sagen?^^ ich liebe deine beiträge, habe jetzt aber bauchschmerzen vom lachen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pet-freak (29. September 2008)

Ich selbst bin zwar nicht raucher aber im raid fargen sie ständig nach raucher pausen oder hollen sich kurz ein Feuerzeug

Und das sind in kara immer 4-5 leute von den ich das höre.


----------



## Shac (29. September 2008)

chlZonyx schrieb:


> Findet ihr nicht dass zu viele Leute (in WoW rauchen)?
> Wenn ich sehe wieviel mal man in Instanzen aufgehalten wird, weil mal wieder einer ruachen geht.
> 
> Darum starte ich eine Umfrage.
> ...



die umfrage is so ziemlich sinnlos rauchen is rl wow is game und wenn einer eine rauchen gehen will dann geht er. Man könnte meinen du schätzt das Spiel höher als das wirkliche Leben.


----------



## Reecon (29. September 2008)

Ich würde eher eine neue Umfrage starten:


Findet Ihr auch, das viele in ner normalen Instanz sagen: Bin kurz Essen, sonst flippt meine Mutter aus - Umfrage starten


----------



## DamokIes (29. September 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Hehe stimmt sogar, aber ein lieber, sonst müsste ich wohl ausziehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jaaaaa! Juhuuuuu!
Jetzt bin ich endlich ein anerkannter Bösewicht!
Wo hab ich nur mein Schurkenoverall mit der fiesen Langfingermaske hingelegt?  *such*


----------



## ?!?! (29. September 2008)

Das ist natürlich ein Problem dass die Welt bewegt. Steinigt Sie! Foltert Sie! Erschiesst Sie! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (29. September 2008)

Hier ein kleiner Hinweis für die Nikotiniker unter euch:

http://lichking.buffed.de/?i=13337




@ Damokles

Hast du den Overall nicht neben deiner Polizeiuniform der Krankenschwestertracht und den Lederklamotten hängen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## haro3777 (29. September 2008)

Reecon schrieb:


> Ich würde eher eine neue Umfrage starten:
> 
> 
> Findet Ihr auch, das viele in ner normalen Instanz sagen: Bin kurz Essen, sonst flippt meine Mutter aus - Umfrage starten




ja, wäre angebracht. :-) 

nur bei mir ist es nicht meine mutter, sondern meine frau. kommt aber auf das gleiche raus.


----------



## Eckhexaule (29. September 2008)

Yippy, endlich mal wieder ein  Umfrage die es schaffen kann zu den 3 dümmsten Umfragen bei buffed.de zu kommen.


----------



## Pc-freak (29. September 2008)

haro3777 schrieb:


> ja, wäre angebracht. :-)
> 
> nur bei mir ist es nicht meine mutter, sondern meine frau. kommt aber auf das gleiche raus.




ist bei mir auch (freundin)fragt doch mal  deine frau "du Schatz wen ich heute vorm pc AUS NAHMS  weiße  essen Darf da für werde ich dir heute Abend den rücken Massieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"


----------



## Abrox (29. September 2008)

Was kann ich denn dafür das bei uns Raids um 19.00 Uhr anfangen und das wir erst gegen 19.30 warm Essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja meine Gilde hat Verständnis.


----------



## Sneaks (29. September 2008)

Das is schwachsinn. Dann mach doch noch ein Thread auf ob zu viele Leute in WOW pinkeln gehen, zuviele Essen müssen oder ob sie zuviel Telen. Lieber hab ich das sich die Leute Rauchen gehen. Anstatt besoffen/bekifft oder sonst was in den Inzen rumgameln. und die Leute die sich am meisten dadrüber aufregen sind die die selber afk gehen um zu Essen, trinken holen etc. Ich bin selber Raucher ich gehe eh nur rauchen wenn grad Pause ist. Aber sich deswegen aufzuregen ist doch schwachsinn!


----------



## Jenny84 (29. September 2008)

Claros schrieb:


> Ausserdem Herr Totemwächter, wenn ich an einem Abend 10 Zigaretten rauche kann ich behaupten, dass ich mit meinem Auto noch unbesorgt und mit voller Konzentration nachhause fahren kann, was man von 10 große Bier nicht behaupten kann... Also lieber raus mit den Alkis....


so schauts aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Hehe stimmt sogar, aber ein lieber, sonst müsste ich wohl ausziehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


warum sind wir raucherInne böse?
NEIN ICH BIN NICHT BÖSE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Ich rauche in unserer wohnung auch, allerdings nur wenn die fenster offen sind.
mein freund ist nichtraucher, aber er mekert nicht solange die fenster offen sind und ich mag auch selbst nicht wenn man in nem raum ist der entweder nach kaltem rauch richt oder wo man die luft durchschneiden muss damit man seinen gesprächspartner sieht.


----------



## Ghosar (29. September 2008)

Ich finde rauchen Sche%$&! Aber was die Leute in ihren 4-Wänden machen ist doch deren Sache.

Was mich nerft sind Body-pulls obwohl vorher drüber gesprochen wurde, das nur der Schurke nachschaut.  Dadurch habe ich schon sehr viel Gold und Zeit verloren. 

Mach doch eine Nichtraucher-Gilde auf. Dann kannst Du Raiden bis der Arzt kommt.

Ach ja, ich war mal mit einem besoffenen Heiler unterwegs. Das macht auch nicht wirklich Spass. Passiert mir aber auch nicht wieder.


----------



## Fröggi1 (29. September 2008)

Ich finds eigentlich net schlim wen im Raid mal kurz Pause ist (WC,kurz eine rauchen und so). mit nervts einfach wens jemand iwie in ner ini die ne stunde geht nich aushält.


----------



## Fanto-WW (29. September 2008)

Ginkohan schrieb:


> Wie wahrscheinlich von vielen Leuten vor mir schon geschrieben:
> 
> 
> Es wird mal wieder nur das Rauchen gehen betrachtet, dass Trinken holen, WC gehen, Telefonieren, Türklingel schellt etc wird nicht beachtet.
> ...



Besser hätt ich´s net schreiben können, gz^^

Durch diese wahnwitzigen Nichtrauchergesetze sind viele (um genau zu sein 3) meiner Lieblingskneipen bankrott gegangen,
ich wollte mich, aufgrund der großen Anzahl von NR´s hier im Forum nochmals herzlichst bedanken!

Ob wer in WoW raucht oder nicht ist Wurst, ihr kleinen oder auch großen Kiddys,

nur weil ihr sowas von dermaßen SÜCHTIG vor eurem PC hockt und bei jeder kleinen Raucher-Pause nen Affen schiebt!

Dagegen gibts auch Abhilfe! Geht zum Psychiater!


PS: Umweltschutz ist schon was feines....bloß, nicht die Raucher sind schuld!


----------



## Tonnai (29. September 2008)

@TE keine Ahung wie alt du bist, aber ich habe im Politikunterricht ein wenig über Steuern und deren Abhängigkeit zu meinem Geldbeutel gelernt. Und jedem sollte wohl klar sein, dass Benzin 2 Euro + /liter kosten würde, wenn es die Tabaksteuer nicht gäbe. Nur mal als kleiner Denkanstoss. Ich rauche auch, aber was mich bei Raids stört, sind leute die sich anmelden, die Raidzeiten kennen und zwischendurch 20 Mins afk gehen, weil Mama essen gemacht hat. Das stört mich echt mehr, weil sie wissen, dass sie essen gehen und trotzdem beim Raid dabei sein sollen.

Und noch etwas: In der Politik würd darüber beraten, ob Rauchen als chronische Krankheit gelten soll. Wenn dass so kommt, juhu, habe ich mehr Anspruch auf konstengünstigere Arztversorgung.

MfG


----------



## Kujon (29. September 2008)

Fanto-WW schrieb:


> Besser hätt ich´s net schreiben können, gz^^
> 
> Durch diese wahnwitzigen Nichtrauchergesetze sind viele (um genau zu sein 3) meiner Lieblingskneipen bankrott gegangen,
> ich wollte mich, aufgrund der großen Anzahl von NR´s hier im Forum nochmals herzlichst bedanken!



in baden-württemberg sieht man angeblich plakate: "die raucher sind weg, aber wo bleiben die nichtraucher?"

das war auch ein hilferuf von gaststätten, die enorm unter den umsatzeinbussen leiden...so, liebe nichtraucher: ihr habt jetzt ne verpflichtung, nämlich die restaurants am leben zu halten - die raucher dürfen leider nicht mehr ;-)

aber da haben wohl die meisten kein musikgehör mehr dafür...

EDIT: hier noch ein schöner bericht, über das ausmass der regelung - und denkt daran, liebe nichtraucher - da sind auch familien mit kindern betroffen, letztendlich ihr selber, da ihr mit euren steuergeldern für die bankrotte familie aufkommen müsst. ebenso das problem, dass vermehrt die leute auf den strassen rumlungern, was ja vielen auch wieder nicht in den kram passt.

manchmal wärs gut, über den tellerrand zu schauen

http://www.berlinonline.de/berliner-zeitun...0018/index.html


----------



## Fanto-WW (29. September 2008)

Kujon schrieb:


> in baden-württemberg sieht man angeblich plakate: "die raucher sind weg, aber wo bleiben die nichtraucher?"
> 
> das war auch ein hilferuf von gaststätten, die enorm unter den umsatzeinbussen leiden...so, liebe nichtraucher: ihr habt jetzt ne verpflichtung, nämlich die restaurants am leben zu halten - die raucher dürfen leider nicht mehr ;-)
> 
> aber da haben wohl die meisten kein musikgehör mehr dafür...




Das ist ja der Witz^^

Wenn ich in ner Kneipe auf nen Nichtraucher stieß, wobei das echt selten war, dann wars denen auch Wurst, "Ich weiß worauf ich mich einlasse..." bekam ich als Antwort.

Und ein NR der vorher nie in ner Kneipe war, geht auch jetzt nicht hin, okay, die meißten sind auch dicht gemacht!


----------



## Ohrensammler (29. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> so schauts aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ey was fürne Frage....natürlich sind Raucher böse (außer meiner Freundin (!), das ist doch logisch!! 
Und zwar weil....ähhh.. weil...es fällt mir ein...also...weil.....weillll....ähhh.... na du weiß schon!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (29. September 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ey was fürne Frage....natürlich sind Raucher böse (außer meiner Freundin (!), das ist doch logisch!!
> Und zwar weil....ähhh.. weil...es fällt mir ein...also...weil.....weillll....ähhh.... na du weiß schon!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wir sind ja eigentlich gar nicht so böse wie wir immer dahin gestellt werden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erriel (29. September 2008)

Wie man sich über sowas aufregen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wäre es euch lieber, wenn diese Personen vll sogar noch neben ihren Kindern rauchen, anstatt auf den Balkon/Terrasse zu gehen?
Mal ehrlich, ob ich nun 5 Min AFK bin um eine zu rauchen oder 5 min weil ich pinklen/wickeln/wäsche aus dem Trockner hole o.Ä. das interessiert eigentlich kein Schwein.
Würden alle Raucher sagen "Ich geh mal eben auf die Toilette" und rauchen in wirklichkeit eine, würd sich keiner dafür interessieren.

Wenn ihr in eine Kneipe o.Ä. geht, müsst ihr auch damit rechnen das da nunmal geraucht wird. Findet euch damit ab oder lasst es bleiben solche Lokale zu betreten.
Um nochmal auf das Thema zu kommen mit "Am Bahnhof rauchen stört mich"... Da fällt mir nichts mehr zu ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Ist dir mal aufgefallen das Raucher inzwischen einen ABGEGRENZTEN Bereich haben (ein quadratischer aufgemalter Kasten) der NICHT überdacht ist in dem sie Rauchen dürfen? Mal davon abgesehen das die meisten Gleise eh nicht zugemauert sind...
Wenn du dir Sorgen machst das deine Kinder, Frau, Mutter,Vater, Hund oder Meerschweinchen passiv rauchen, solltest du dir mal darüber gedanken machen was sie alles andere jeden Tag einatmen, hören, machen...

Man kann sich auch einmauern. Dann passiert nichts mehr... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garafdîr (29. September 2008)

Meine Verlobte und ich rauchen beide. Wenn wir bei WOW zocken, rauchen wir dabei. Sind eben die Kerle die das machen weiß ihre weiber sagen. (Wenn du unbedingt rauchen mußt dann gehe in den Keller, in die Garage, im Bad am Fenster, auf den Balkon, auf die Terasse oder nach draußen. In der Wohnung wird nicht geraucht). Solche Leute tuhen mir leid. Da leidet ech die Gruppe und/oder die Gilde drüber. Wie soll man was anständiges machen wenn das Verlangen nach einer Kippe stärker ist als das spielen mit einer Gruppe. Und das mit der Toiletten Pause ist doof, aber man kann es sich nicht aussuchen wann man aufs Klo muß und wann nicht, egal ob groß oder klein.


----------



## Garafdîr (29. September 2008)

Doch Erriel, wenn die sich einmauern lassen können die verhungern, verdursten und ersticken. *lol


----------



## Caveman1979 (29. September 2008)

Gibt keine bösen raucher nur andersdenkente Gesundheits einstellung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erriel (29. September 2008)

Garafdîr schrieb:


> Doch Erriel, wenn die sich einmauern lassen können die verhungern, verdursten und ersticken. *lol




Ja ne, der Keller ist ja mit Konserven und Frischluftzelten vollgestopft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bierzelthocker (29. September 2008)

Thema ist meines Erachtens sinnfrei. Warum man den Raid oder sonstwas unterbricht ist jedem seine Sache.
Ich bin selber Raucher und gehe meistens in den Raidpausen rauchen... Ob rauchen sinnvoll ist oder nicht, steht auf nem anderen Blatt Papier.


----------



## Thrull (29. September 2008)

Ich finde es trinken zuviele Alkohol..generell in Deutschland.

Machen sich kaputt..ist auch ungesund. Greift die Leber an, das Gehirn, zerstört Familien, verursacht Gewalttaten, Sorgt für mehr Unfälle im Strassenverkehr.

Und? stehen Schildchen auf den Flaschen? nein.

Also liebe Anti-Raucher-Kampagnen-Starter:

KEHRT VOR EURER EIGENEN TÜR BEVOR IHR AUF ANDERE LOS GEHT...

verdammt interolerante Menschen seid Ihr....

Thrull

p.s.: Ich bin für generelles Alkoholverbot in Deutschland..wenn wir nicht mehr rauchen dürfen, dürft ihr auch kein Alkohol mehr trinken.


----------



## Kujon (29. September 2008)

wie sagt ein kumpel immer so schön auf die frage: "entschuldigen sie - stört es sie, wenn ich rauche?""

"nein, würde mich auch nicht stören, wenn sie brennen" ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Byrok (29. September 2008)

@TE:

also "in" WoW habe ich bis dato noch nie geraucht und werde dies auch nie tun^^ ... und dass ein raid wegen einem raucher pausiert wird, hab ich auch noch nie erlebt ... ich z.b. nutze die pinkel- raidpause um schnell eine durchzuziehen

mich stören viel mehr so unnötige umfragen


----------



## Jenny84 (29. September 2008)

Thrull schrieb:


> Ich finde es trinken zuviele Alkohol..generell in Deutschland.
> 
> Machen sich kaputt..ist auch ungesund. Greift die Leber an, das Gehirn, zerstört Familien, verursacht Gewalttaten, Sorgt für mehr Unfälle im Strassenverkehr.
> 
> Und? stehen Schildchen auf den Flaschen? nein.



mit diesen sätzen muss ich dir leider recht geben!
<-- aus prinzip antialk.!


----------



## MadMat (29. September 2008)

Psychopatrix schrieb:


> Es Rauchen zuviele ... es trinken zuviele Alk .. und sie gehen nebenbei Essen ...
> 
> Geht niemanden was an was ihr nebenbei so macht ^^ mir isses egal wens den spielfluss meiner Gruppe oder meines Raids net negativ beeinflusst



moin,

doch es stört, wenn die raucher immer wieder nach afk fragen, wegen rauchen, oder auch die die essen wollen/müssen es nicht vorher wissen,
wenn mama (oder frau/mann) in der küche steht und in 20 minuten essen fertig ist.

mich nervts ungemein, wenn man immer wieder hier 5 minuten, da 5 minuten, oder gar 20 - 30 minuten wegen essen weg ist.
gern genommen beim: kara-speed-run 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 pull 18:00 und um 18:30 die ersten, die essen müssen. wiso meld ich mich dann an???

klopause/klo-afk kann man nicht umgehen, irgendwann gehts nicht mehr, das ist normal und die konzentration sink. DAS ist KEIN Thema!
dass man bei längeren raids mal ne pause macht ist auch normal, oder in kara oft nach kurrator mal 10 minuten, da kann man futter
holen, getränke, oder eine rauchen.

Grüße

PS: ich sehe gerade wie intollerant die so tolleranten Raucher sind. Wie sagte mein Kumpel öfter: "Stört es Sie, dass ich esse, wärend Sie rauchen?"


----------



## Trayce (29. September 2008)

Is doch mittlerweile nichts neues mehr... Wir Raucher bezahlen zusätzliche Steuern und werden trotzdem wie Aussätzige behandelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Thema "Raucher zeigt rücksicht!":  
Der Raucher freut sich hustend seines Lebens und beschliesst seinen schwindenden Zigaretten-Vorrat in der Stadt wieder aufzufüllen... 
Dabei trifft der Raucher zufällig auf eine Mutter samt Anhang. Der Raucher geht mit angehaltenem Atem und der Zigarette in der Hand an den Kindern vorbei...

Was genau ist also das Problem unserer Nichtraucher-Mütter? Zudem seh ich immmer öfter wie sich offensichtliche Nichtraucher neben Raucherbereiche stellen nur um 2min später dann zu verkünden was wir Raucher für ein unsoziales Dreckspack sind und ob wir nicht mehr Rücksicht nehmen könnten...

Fazit: Ihr braucht nur jemanden über den ihr euch beschweren könnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kujon (29. September 2008)

MadMat schrieb:


> PS: ich sehe gerade wie intollerant die so tolleranten Raucher sind. Wie sagte mein Kumpel öfter: "Stört es Sie, dass ich esse, wärend Sie rauchen?"



das hat damit zu tun, dass die raucher im kreuzfeuer sind und nicht die nichtraucher - aber trotzdem antworte ich auf diese frage immer: "nein, aber nur wenn sie ganz leise essen^^"


----------



## Ohrensammler (29. September 2008)

Thrull schrieb:


> Ich finde es trinken zuviele Alkohol..generell in Deutschland.
> 
> Machen sich kaputt..ist auch ungesund. Greift die Leber an, das Gehirn, zerstört Familien, verursacht Gewalttaten, Sorgt für mehr Unfälle im Strassenverkehr.
> 
> ...



Wenn man also deiner kruden Logik folgt, gibt es zwei separate Gruppen, die die Alkohol trinken und die die rauchen ???
Kann es sein, dass das auch alkoholtrinkende Raucher gibt oder Menschen die nix davon tun ???
Dieser Vergleich ist völlig sinnlos


----------



## Das Brot 3000 (29. September 2008)

Yeehaw...
Für die Einführung von Raucherzonen in WoW.
Damit Nichtraucherraids auch direkt wissen, das sie sich keinen asozialen Raucher ranholen.

Und jetzt im Ernst: 
Als (seit über 10 Jahren) volljähriger Bürger der Bundesrepublik Deutschland, mit eigenem Einkommen und einer (wenn ich das so möchte) von der Öffentlichkeit isolierten Lokalität zum spielen, kann mir doch wohl eine nach der anderen reinrauchen wenn ich will.  Wo liegt überhaupt der Sinn, seinen PC zum Rauchen zu verlassen (steht eh im einzigen Raum in dem geraucht wird...)?
Also solange Tabakqualm nicht per TS übertragen wird seh ich überhaupt kein Problem.

Und zu rauchen in der Öffentlichkeit: 
Meine Tabaksteuern sollten genutzt werden um "Nichtraucherkabinen" zu schaffen. Hermetisch von der Aussenwelt abgeriegelte Glaskästen auf Bahnhöfen und so weiter, die mit frischer Bergluft beatmet werden.

Nichtrauchen ist aktive Steuerhinterziehung.


Und ja ich bezahle gerne mehr Krankenversicherungsbeiträge als Raucher, wenn Nichtraucher höhere Rentenbeiträge zahlen.


----------



## Erriel (29. September 2008)

Trayce schrieb:


> Is doch mittlerweile nichts neues mehr... Wir Raucher bezahlen zusätzliche Steuern und werden trotzdem wie Aussätzige behandelt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Exakt.
Genauso geil:
Man steht am Bahnhof, in seinem süßen kleinen gehäge und raucht eine wärend man auf denZug wartet. Plötzlich taucht eine kleine alte Dame auf und stellt sich DIREKT neben den Raucherbereich.
Irgendwann fährt sie einen dann an wieso man ihre denn die ganze zeit den Qualm ins Gesicht pustet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wäre mir neu das Raucher den Wind beeinflussen können. Aber man weiß ja... immer alles direkt auskotzen und Raucher sind generell an allem Schuld.

Es geht nicht Darum das wir nicht tollerrant sind. Aber ganz ehrlich? Das Verhalten mancher Nichtraucher grenzt schon fast an rassismus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (29. September 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Wenn man also deiner kruden Logik folgt, gibt es zwei separate Gruppen, die die Alkohol trinken und die die rauchen ???
> Kann es sein, dass das auch alkoholtrinkende Raucher gibt oder Menschen die nix davon tun ???
> Dieser Vergleich ist völlig sinnlos


der vergleich ist sinnlos aber wo er recht hat, hat wer leider recht (ich meine jetzt mit den vielen alkis bzw. ab wann zählt man zu nem alk? es wird ja nicht klar definiert dadurch, das es mehrere formen von alkis gibt)


----------



## Secretraven (29. September 2008)

Rauchen gehört verboten !

Am Rauchen gibt es nichts sinnvolles. Bei Menschen die Rauchen kann irgendetwas im Gehirn nicht richtig funktionieren.
•Es ist schädlich,
•Es macht hässlich,
•Es ist teuer,
•Man schadet seiner Familie, Freunden usw...,
•Es macht abhängig,

Es ist erbärmlich wie Menschen nach Zigaretten süchtig sein können.
Abhängigkeit ist ein Armutszeugnis !

Raucher sterben viele Jahre früher, als normale Menschen. Ist es das Wert ? Ist es das Wert früher zu sterben wegen dem Rauchen ? Wegen einer Sucht ?

Rauchen ist schwachsinnig, es bringt nur Nachteile (wie einen frühen Tod z.B.).
Es macht gewiss nicht attraktiv, cool, sexy oder ähnliches.

Eltern die vor ihren Kindern rauchen sind unverantwortlich. Wie können Eltern die ihre Kinder lieben so etwas antun ? Diese Eltern schädigen sie durch den Rauch schon früh für ihr ganzes Leben lang und sind ein falsches Vorbild.

Menschen die das Rauchen aufgegeben haben oder gar nicht erst angefangen haben, zeigen wirkliche Größe.
Sie können sich über was hinwegsetzen was viele andere nicht können, da sie zu schwach sind gegen die Sucht zu kämpfen.

Raucher haben die Kontrolle über ihr Leben verloren, die Sucht hat sie im Griff!


----------



## Erriel (29. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> der vergleich ist sinnlos aber wo er recht hat, hat wer leider recht (ich meine jetzt mit den vielen alkis bzw. ab wann zählt man zu nem alk? es wird ja nicht klar definiert dadurch, das es mehrere formen von alkis gibt)




jetzt mach das Thema nicht unnötig kompliziert. Hinterher sind wir noch Schuld weil sie vom Nachdenken Kopfschmerzen haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  man weiß ja nie!


----------



## BleaKill (29. September 2008)

lol was ein sinnloser Thread


----------



## OnkelPle (29. September 2008)

Also ich finde viel zu viele Spieler in WOW atmen zu oft! Das stört im TS und verbraucht Sauerstoff! Aber ein paar machen das schon ganz richtig, melden sich eben afk zum atmen - Sauerstoffunterversorgung wird überbewertet! Immerhin kann man auch noch zocken und schreiben, wenn das halbe Hirn tot ist! Das merkt man zumindest an der Rechtschreibung vieler Beitragsersteller.

Dazu kommt noch das störende schlafen, aber auch das haben ein paar Leute gut im Griff!

Mensch mensch mensch ihr habt Probleme...


----------



## sharly1 (29. September 2008)

mein komentar dazu jeiler ruachen sowieso nebenbei magier AUCH und so krieger und shurken verstärker shamis haben die pause VERDIENT


----------



## Das Brot 3000 (29. September 2008)

Secretraven schrieb:


> Raucher sterben viele Jahre früher, als normale Menschen. Ist es das Wert ? Ist es das Wert früher zu sterben wegen dem Rauchen ? Wegen einer Sucht ?



Echt mal und die Gesundheitsvernarrten Nichtraucher plündern mir meine Rente weg.


----------



## Erriel (29. September 2008)

Secretraven schrieb:


> Rauchen gehört verboten !
> 
> Am Rauchen gibt es nichts sinnvolles. Bei Menschen die Rauchen kann irgendetwas im Gehirn nicht richtig funktionieren.
> •Es ist schädlich,
> ...



Ich gebe dir Recht was die Eltern betrifft. Man sollte vor Kinder unter keinen Umständen rauchen.

Aber ganz ehrlich? Jeder der mit dem rauchen anfängt WEIß was es für Konsequenzen nach sich ziehen kann. Jeder entscheidet selbst ob er das will oder nicht.
Jugendliche die sich mit Alkohol totsaufen sind genauso behämmert, machens aber auch ...

Ansich gehören dann auch Autos, Mikrowellen, Fernseher, W-Lan, Alkohol, Drogen im allgemeinen, Scheren, Nägel, Hämmer, Sägen ect pp (die Liste könnt ich jetzt endlos fortführen) VERBOTEN.

Mach dir mal lieber Gedanken über den Feinstaub in deiner Umgebung als um Raucher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (29. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> der vergleich ist sinnlos aber wo er recht hat, hat wer leider recht (ich meine jetzt mit den vielen alkis bzw. ab wann zählt man zu nem alk? es wird ja nicht klar definiert dadurch, das es mehrere formen von alkis gibt)



Ja natürlich ist Alkoholmißbrauch für die Staatsfinanzen und die persönliche Gesundheit genauso verheerend wie rauchen, logisch.
Das Problem mit dem Rauchen ist grundsätzlich halt das Passiv rauchen.
Passiv Trinken oder Passiv ungesund essen gibt es halt nur sehr eingeschränkt.

Fakt ist aber auch dass die Bevölkerung dirch das Rauchen nciht in gute Meschen udn schlechte Menschen aufgeteilt wird.
Wir haben also unter Nichtrauchern genauso wie unter Rauchern Provokateuere, Mießmacher, Unhöfliche und Giftzwerge.

Ich denke generell sinnvoll ist die Regelung des Rauchverbotes, überall da wo ich es nicht vermeiden kann mich aufzuhalten (Behörden, Verkehrsmittel, Krankenhäuser etc.)
und sinnlos da wo ich es auch bleiben lassen kann (Kneipen)


----------



## Hunternevs (29. September 2008)

Also ich finde es eig egal.. jedem das seine..und übermut tut selten gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FakeEpix (29. September 2008)

bis jetz hab ich des nur 3 mal erlebt das man wegen nem raucher aufgehalten wird


----------



## Erriel (29. September 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ja natürlich ist Alkoholmißbrauch für die Staatsfinanzen und die persönliche Gesundheit genauso verheerend wie rauchen, logisch.
> Das Problem mit dem Rauchen ist grundsätzlich halt das Passiv rauchen.
> Passiv Trinken oder Passiv ungesund essen gibt es halt nur sehr eingeschränkt.
> 
> ...




In einem Krankenhaus rauchen... bin ich jetzt die einzigste der da grad was durch den Kopf schießt? ^^

Stimme dir aber soweit zu.
Auch in Lokalen kann eine Rauchfreie Ecke stehen. Von mir aus auch mit einer Trennwand dazwischen.

Nur manche Menschen übertreiben es arg mit ihren Vorurteilen und veranstalten ja fast schon eine Hexenjagd auf Raucher.


----------



## OnkelPle (29. September 2008)

Secretraven schrieb:


> Rauchen gehört verboten !
> 
> Am Rauchen gibt es nichts sinnvolles. Bei Menschen die Rauchen kann irgendetwas im Gehirn nicht richtig funktionieren.
> &#8226;Es ist schädlich,
> ...



...und Leute die über 2 Stunden am Tag vorm PC hängen, sind besser... genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es ist auch bestimmt gut, wenn Kinder unter 14 schon vor WOW hängen und uns das Leben mit sinnlosen Beiträgen schwer machen oder in Instanzen abgammeln anstelle einer Schule! Genau, super Sache das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und es ist auch nicht schädlich, wenn man mehr als 6 Stunden nur sitzt und seine Augen immer nur auf 40cm Bildschirmentfernung einschränkt.

Aber hey, ich bin auch dafür das rauchen verboten wird - mit ein paar kleinen Bedingungen!

1. Wenn man geboren wird, sollte man einen Stempel auf den Hintern bekommen: "Zu leben ist tödlich!"
2. McDonalds vertreibt nur noch gesunde Tofu Burger und zu 80% gibt es Gerichte, die aus Salat bestehen
3. Den Führerschein kann man nur noch ab dem 30. Lebensjahr machen und bis zum 45. Lebensjahr behalten
4. Internetanwendungen sind a.) nur noch per Netzhautscan möglich (ab 18!) und b.) auf 2 Stunden am Tag beschränkt
5. Man muss einmal im Monat zum Gesundheitscheck und man wird dazu verplichtet, 2 Stunden am Tag Sport zu machen
6. !!!!!!!1111elf

Also dann - Happy Day noch!


----------



## Erriel (29. September 2008)

OnkelPle schrieb:


> ...und Leute die über 2 Stunden am Tag vorm PC hängen, sind besser... genau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Du machst mir...wie soll ich es sagen... Angst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hunternevs (29. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lustivh ^^


----------



## Sinixus (29. September 2008)

Secretraven schrieb:


> Rauchen gehört verboten !
> 
> Am Rauchen gibt es nichts sinnvolles. Bei Menschen die Rauchen kann irgendetwas im Gehirn nicht richtig funktionieren.
> •Es ist schädlich,
> ...



Das von einem der vermutlich täglich WoW zockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Toller Beitrag, solltest in die Politik gehen. Wir WISSEN das Rauchen nicht gesund ist. 
Dann maul aber auch bitte, das Alkohol genauso miese Auswirkungen hat wenn man regemäßig (Alkoholiker) konsumiert. Des Weiteren schadet Autofahren ebenso der Gesundheit.. hups... auch die Gesundheit von welchen die kein Auto haben.

Aber zum eigentlichen Thema. Ob jetzt jemand afk geht, weil er raucht, pinkeln geht (manche brauchen da ewig) oder telefoniert ist eigentlich ziemlich egal. 
Ich selbst habe eigentlich gute Erfahrungen mit Rauchern gemacht. Die warten meist darauf das jemand anderes auch afk geht oder fragen ob man nach dem Boss kurz eine rauchen könnte.
Anders siehts da mit dem Thema Telefon aus. Da wird auch unterm Bosskamof mal afk gegangen.


----------



## Frankx (29. September 2008)

chlZonyx schrieb:


> Findet ihr nicht dass zu viele Leute (in WoW rauchen)?
> Wenn ich sehe wieviel mal man in Instanzen aufgehalten wird, weil mal wieder einer ruachen geht.
> 
> Darum starte ich eine Umfrage.
> ...




Findet ihr nicht das zu viele Leute in WoW ne Toilette benutzen?  oder Zu oft Abend essen?
Ohmann Schenkel Klopfer des Tages!


----------



## Tyraila (29. September 2008)

wenn diese sich das leisten können WOW und Rauchen zu bezahlen bitte schön , mir ist des eig wurscht was andere spieler hinter ihren monitor machen


----------



## Abrox (29. September 2008)

Secretraven schrieb:


> Rauchen gehört verboten !
> 
> Am Rauchen gibt es nichts sinnvolles. Bei Menschen die Rauchen kann irgendetwas im Gehirn nicht richtig funktionieren.
> •Es ist schädlich,
> ...



Schokolade, Sex, Onlinegames und viele andere Sachen machen auch süchtig. Diese Sachen können auch teuer werden.

Der Suchtfaktor Nummer 1 ist und bleibt das Handy, die Strahlung soll Schädlich sein und abhängig macht es auch.

Sicher find ich es stark das Leute mit dem Rauchen aufhören, aber 90% von denen sieht man nurnoch Kaugummis kauen und Bonbons lutschen. DIese Leute können auch von einer Minute auf die andere wieder süchtig werden.

Rauchen, nunja, in manchen Völkern ist es von Gesellschaftlich hoher Bedeutung.

Es gibt weitaus schlimmere Sachen die man seinen Kindern antun kann. Nicht selten Mobben und/oder Schlagen Eltern Ihre Kinder, wenn du da Rauchen schlimmer findest weiss ich auch nicht.

Jemand sagte mir mal: "Es ist nie zu spät um aufzuhöhren" Super dann hat das ja noch Zeit.

Länger leben? Nunja, wenn ich mit 67 erst in Ruhestand gehen kann, dann kann ich von mir aus auch einen Tag danach sterben.

Rauchen ist vielleicht nicht mehr so angesagt, aber Raucher untereinander verstehen sich Prima, hast du mal Feuer ist ein super start für ein Gespräch. Ich kenne sogar Nichtraucher die gehen in den Raucherraum, weil der Nichtraucherraum leer ist.

Zugegeben, viele Leute die mich kennen sagten damals: "Wie, du rauchst?" Aber ein schlechterer Mensch bin ich dadurch nicht geworden. Natürlich werde ich niemals in nen geschlossenem Raum rauchen. Wenn ich am Fenster oder auf dem balkon rauche ist das doch egal. Jetzt wo meine Nichte zu Besuch ist habe rauche ich nur auf dem Balkon oder an meinem Zimmerfenster. Ist das etwa unverantwortungsvoll?

10-15 Zigaretten ist mein konsum pro Tag, aber ich arbeite auch für mein Geld. Ich schaffe es damit aber ein Auto, eine Wohnung, Essen und meine Zigaretten zu haben. Ich rauche jetzt seit gut 2 Jahren. Angefangen habe ich nur durch Zufall.

Rauchen in einigen öffentlichen Einrichtungen mach ich nicht. In Kneipen aber immer. Das ist schon sowas wie Volkstradition die jetzt leider kaputt ist. Darum bin ich auch Mitglied in 2 Raucherkneipen (Raucherklubs). DOrt sind sogar recht viele Nichtraucher, diese haben auch eine Mitgliedskarte.


----------



## Minati (29. September 2008)

So, nach mehrstündigem Überlegen habe ich mich entschlossen, mich doch mal zu Wort zu melden.

Aber zuerst: Ja, ich bin Raucher und ich werde mich nicht diesbezüglich rechtfertigen, warum ich rauche, wann ich rauche etc pp. Denn DAS geht niemanden, außer mir etwas an. 
Es hat euch (so gesehen NIEMANDEN) zu interessieren, was ich mit meiner Gesundheit mache, wie ich mein Leben lebe noch was ich für eine sexuelle Neigung habe.

Was sich hier so einige rausnehmen ist eine Frechheit. Ihr verurteilt Leute, die ihr nicht kennt, nur weil das gerade in Mode ist. Noch vor Jahren hat es niemanden die Bohne gejuckt, wenn er/sie/es ins Restaurant (Bar, Disko) gegangen ist und neben ihm irgendwer geraucht hat. 

Da das Thema aber soo hochgepusht wird, meldet sich jeder kleiner Scheißer zu Wort, der denkt die Welt unbedingt verbessern muss, mit seinen böse, bösen Worten darüber, das alle Raucher Assis sind, stinken, im Kopf nicht mehr normal sind oder aber auch, dass des Rauchers Mama so blöd ist, dass sie über's W-Lan-Kabel stolpert.

Und zu dem Typen über mir, der meinte, dass Abhängigkeit ein Armutszeugnis ist:
Alkohol muss verboten werden, die kleinen Kiddies im Alter von 12 sind schon süchtig.
Die Wow-Zocker (auch anderes Spiel einfügbar) sollten eingesperrt werden, damit sie Ihrer Sucht (Abhängigkeit) nicht mehr frönen können.
Und die Kaffee-Trinker ... ja ja, auf euch kommt auch noch das Verbot.

So gesehen, kann man alles aufzählen, was einem im Leben Spaß macht - denn alles macht abhängig. Sei es der Besuch im Solarium, im Fitnessstudio, beim Tätowierer, Piercer -  der Genuss von Kaffee/Tee, Alkohol, Tabak etc. pp.

Und nochmal zu dem Typen mit der Abhängigkeit, dem Gehirntotalschaden bla bla blubb:
Rauchen macht nicht attraktiv? Bei manchen Personen gewiss nicht, aber schau dich mal vor den Diskotheken um, wieviele neue Paarkonstellationen sich für die Raucher ergeben.

Solariumtypen oder auch -damen sehen auch nicht gerade attraktiv aus, mit ihrer gelblichen und unnatürlich Hautfarbe - sehen wir mal von der Lederhaut ab. Oder die Leute, die überregelmäßig viel ins Fitnessstudio gehen und sich keinen sixpack sondern nen twentypack zulegen. Wo deren Hüfte so schmal ist, dass du denkst der Oberkörper wird gleich abbrechen. 

Ich könnte die Liste ewig weiterführen - habe aber weder die Muse noch die Kraft dazu, mich gegen einen Trend (Macht die Raucher fertig!!!) aufzubäumen.

Macht was ihr denkt, ihr werdet schon sehen was ihr später davon habt (und kommt mir nicht mit dem Argument "Längeres leben - haha". Denn das zählt nicht - solang das Alkoholverbot nicht durchgesetzt wird. Wie ich darauf jetzt komme? Wieviele Leute fahren alkoholisiert mit dem Auto und verursachen Unfälle? Frage geklärt? - Gut.)


----------



## Jenny84 (29. September 2008)

Erriel schrieb:


> jetzt mach das Thema nicht unnötig kompliziert. Hinterher sind wir noch Schuld weil sie vom Nachdenken Kopfschmerzen haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


da das thema hier angesprochen wurde, warum nicht? es interessiert mich. ich kenne ein paar leute die definitiv alkis sind!



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ja natürlich ist Alkoholmißbrauch für die Staatsfinanzen und die persönliche Gesundheit genauso verheerend wie rauchen, logisch.
> Das Problem mit dem Rauchen ist grundsätzlich halt das Passiv rauchen.
> Passiv Trinken oder Passiv ungesund essen gibt es halt nur sehr eingeschränkt.
> 
> ...


das ist wahr. es sterben nur genauso viele leute an den folgen wie bei den rauchern, wenn nicht sogar mehr. ein raucher weiss das er süchtig ist frag mal nen alk. du wirst immer hören ja ich trinke ja nicht viel!
bzw. hör mal nem alki zu, selbst wenn er nüchtern ist (wie z.b. bei einem quartalssäufer) du merkst das sich diese leute das hirn weg gesoffen haben zum teil. gilt natürlich nicht zu verallgemeinern


----------



## Ohrensammler (29. September 2008)

Secretraven schrieb:


> Abhängigkeit ist ein Armutszeugnis !



Ey, mit fällt grade kein noch größeres Armutszeugnis ein, als solchen Unsinn abzusondern.

Ich hoffe inständig das du noch sehr jung bist und einfach keine Ahnung hast, was du da plapperst!


----------



## Sinixus (29. September 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ey, mit fällt grade kein noch größeres Armutszeugnis ein, als solchen Unsinn abzusondern.
> 
> Ich hoffe inständig das du noch sehr jung bist und einfach keine Ahnung hast, was du da plapperst!



Vielleicht auch einer von den Grünen? *skeptisch mich umschau*


----------



## Deathstyle (29. September 2008)

Viele starten hier ne Grundsatzdiskussion die total dämlich ist, nur mal so btw. - angebracht ist sie auch nicht denn es geht nicht um euer Recht zum rauchen sondern um die Tatsache das dadurch Pausen entstehen die Instanzen oder sonstwas in die länge ziehen.
In Vanilla Zeiten kann ich mich errinnern das unser Raidleader z. B. raucher war, aber er hat es nicht gebilligt wenn leute alle 30-60 Minuten ne Raucherpause brauchten - da wurden die 3-4h Raidzeit durchgezogen und dann hatte jeder Zeit. Sonntags gabs dann früher mal so perverse 13-20 Uhr Raids (warn zwar selten, aber es gab sie) und dort gabs einmal nach 3-4h ne 20 Minütige Pause für alle - sonst wurde sich am Riehmen gerissen oder die Raucher waren halt schnell genug um die Ress/Buffpausen auszunutzen (ist natürlich kacke wenn man nen Healer spielt, da hatte man dann die A-Karte).
Gibt natürlich auch Raids wo das alles nen bisschen weniger hart abläuft, ich kann aber nur aus meiner Erfahrung sprechen und wenn ich geraidet hab, dann wollt ich das auch richtig machen und so sahs dann auch aus.


----------



## ChrisM1988 (29. September 2008)

Also ich rauche selbst !

Ich rauche meistens auch nebenbei was im Normalfall noch nie jemanden gestört hat!
In Raids zünd ich mir dann eine an wenn durchgebuffed wird und als Caster kann ich mir auch erlauben das in einem Kapf zu tun zb wenn ich Seelendieb caste ( ja ich bin Hexer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Jeder soll machen was er will...ihr machts doch auch oder nicht ?


----------



## STAR1988 (29. September 2008)

Abrox schrieb:


> Der Suchtfaktor Nummer 1 ist und bleibt das Handy, die Strahlung soll Schädlich sein und abhängig macht es auch.



Stimmt wieviele leute sind schon an Handystrahlung gestorben sagtest du gleich ??
Und überhaupt wird nich JEDER von nem Handy süchtig xD vom rauchen schon ! 

Also versuch nich das Handy und das Rauchen auf eine Stufe zu setzen das ist lächerlich!


----------



## deathmagier (29. September 2008)

naja es kann ja jeder rauchen wer will aber ich hatte es schon mal in ner inni das einer nach jeder 2ten trashmob gruppe kurz eine rauchen wollte das nervte ziemlich


----------



## abe15 (29. September 2008)

+++In China ist ein Sack Reis umgefallen. Unser Korrespondent Wayne ist vor Ort um live zu berichten. Leider besteht derzeit noch keine Verbindung. Weiter mit den wichtigeren Meldungen...+++


----------



## Erriel (29. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> da das thema hier angesprochen wurde, warum nicht? es interessiert mich. ich kenne ein paar leute die definitiv alkis sind!



Ein bekannter meines Mannes auch. Schrecklich sowas.



STAR1988 schrieb:


> Stimmt wieviele leute sind schon an Handystrahlung gestorben sagtest du gleich ??
> Und überhaupt wird nich JEDER von nem Handy süchtig xD vom rauchen schon !
> 
> Also versuch nich das Handy und das Rauchen auf eine Stufe zu setzen das ist lächerlich!



Ahja. Klar. Jeder... Wie konnt ich das nur übersehen.

Schande über mein haupt


----------



## Kujon (29. September 2008)

Secretraven schrieb:


> Rauchen gehört verboten !
> 
> Am Rauchen gibt es nichts sinnvolles. Bei Menschen die Rauchen kann irgendetwas im Gehirn nicht richtig funktionieren.
> •Es ist schädlich,
> ...



du hast recht - ich will aber nicht wissen, mit welcher sucht du zu kämpfen hast. und auch du hast ne sucht - jeder und jede ist nach irgendwas süchtig und wenns nur schokolade oder das zocken ist (und wir alle wissen, wozu das führen kann) jedes hobby ist eigentlich ne sucht, wenn man es genau betrachtet - du liebst es und übst es so oft wie möglich aus...aber hey: ist dein leben, interessiert mich nicht, hauptsache du kannst dein leben geniessen. würde mir aber im traum nicht einfallen, mich irgendwie in dein leben einzumischen. wir alles wissen, was rauchen für auswirkungen hat. es ist uns genauso bewusst, wie dem, der sich heroin in die venen drückt. gesagt wurde es ihm garantiert!

ich rauche und ich geniesse mein leben in vollen zügen - und wenn ich mal abtrete, kann ich mit überzeugung sagen, dass ich ein erfülltes leben hatte - wer sagt denn, dass ich 110 jahre alt werden will? indirekt entscheidest du das für mich, mit genau solchen aussagen.

alkohol ist schlecht - trotzdem trinke ich gern ein glas wein oder bier
autofahren ist schlecht - trotzdem nutze ich es als transportmittel
elektrosmog ist schlecht - trotzdem habe ich ein handy in der tasche
kaffee ist schädlich - trotzdem trinke ich meine 2 - 3 tassen im tag
die sonne ist schädlich - trotzdem liege ich gern auf einem handtuch und bräune mich

ich bin komplett ausser kontrolle, rettet mich! ;-)

und wo ist jetzt das problem? ich hänge genauso am leben, aber niemand ist unsterblich...

wir leben in einer welt, wo einem tagtäglich angst gemacht wird - mir scheint, dass du dich da enorm beinflussen lässt. dir ist hoffentlich bewusst, dass du nicht mehr zur haustüre raus dürftest, würdest du dich nach dieser angstmacherei ausrichten.

geniesst das leben, wichtig ist, dass es nicht in der masslosigkeit ausartet...das ist schlecht, alles andere ist genuss und dient dem seelenfrieden. ich bin der meinung, dass jeder für sich selber entscheiden sollte, was gut und was schlecht ist. und glaube mir, ich rauche nicht vor kindern, trotzdem dürfen sie wissen, was ich tue um irgendwann selber zu urteilen, ob es jetzt gut oder schlecht war.

wie gesagt: was ist ungesünder: etwas ungesundes zu machen, oder sich zu zwingen, nichts ungesundes zu tun?


----------



## VismundCygnus (29. September 2008)

ihr denkt mir echt zu viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cruza (29. September 2008)

Naja hab ich noch nie mitbekommen das dann alle warten auf den Raucher. Ich mach mir nur ne Kippe an wenn einer afk ist und es noch etwas dauert


----------



## Erriel (29. September 2008)

Kujon schrieb:


> du hast recht - ich will aber nicht wissen, mit welcher sucht du zu kämpfen hast. und auch du hast ne sucht - jeder und jede ist nach irgendwas süchtig und wenns nur schokolade oder das zocken ist (und wir alle wissen, wozu das führen kann) jedes hobby ist eigentlich ne sucht, wenn man es genau betrachtet - du liebst es und übst es so oft wie möglich aus...aber hey: ist dein leben, interessiert mich nicht, hauptsache du kannst dein leben geniessen. würde mir aber im traum nicht einfallen, mich irgendwie in dein leben einzumischen. wir alles wissen, was rauchen für auswirkungen hat. es ist uns genauso bewusst, wie dem, der sich heroin in die venen drückt. gesagt wurde es ihm garantiert!
> 
> ich rauche und ich geniesse mein leben in vollen zügen - und wenn ich mal abtrete, kann ich mit überzeugung sagen, dass ich ein erfülltes leben hatte - wer sagt denn, dass ich 110 jahre alt werden will? indirekt entscheidest du das für mich, mit genau solchen aussagen.
> 
> ...



Gott sei dank hab ich das Passende Amt für dich auf der Kurzwahltaste *wähl*

DU Pöser du, wieso willst du nicht alt werden? Werd gefälligst alt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es gibt Leute die haben nunmal nicht vor 90+ Jahre alt zu werden und sind damit zu frieden wenn sie mit 60 abtreten dürfen ohne sich später nichtmehr rühren zu können oder unerträgliche Schmerzen durch Rheuma o.Ä. zu haben.


----------



## PlayDerDudu (29. September 2008)

Naja, ohne Raucher würden die Raids flüssiger laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinixus (29. September 2008)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Viele starten hier ne Grundsatzdiskussion die total dämlich ist, nur mal so btw. - angebracht ist sie auch nicht denn es geht nicht um euer Recht zum rauchen sondern um die Tatsache das dadurch Pausen entstehen die Instanzen oder sonstwas in die länge ziehen.
> In Vanilla Zeiten kann ich mich errinnern das unser Raidleader z. B. raucher war, aber er hat es nicht gebilligt wenn leute alle 30-60 Minuten ne Raucherpause brauchten - da wurden die 3-4h Raidzeit durchgezogen und dann hatte jeder Zeit. Sonntags gabs dann früher mal so perverse 13-20 Uhr Raids (warn zwar selten, aber es gab sie) und dort gabs einmal nach 3-4h ne 20 Minütige Pause für alle - sonst wurde sich am Riehmen gerissen oder die Raucher waren halt schnell genug um die Ress/Buffpausen auszunutzen (ist natürlich kacke wenn man nen Healer spielt, da hatte man dann die A-Karte).
> Gibt natürlich auch Raids wo das alles nen bisschen weniger hart abläuft, ich kann aber nur aus meiner Erfahrung sprechen und wenn ich geraidet hab, dann wollt ich das auch richtig machen und so sahs dann auch aus.



Wenn man es übertreibt und nach jedem Trashmob eine rauchen geht ist es kein Wunder. 
Hatte gestern selbst das Vergnügen nach 2 im Schattenlabby noch immer VOR Vorpil zu stehen weil irgendwer ständig afk gegangen ist.
Nein nicht zum Rauchen, sondern wegen Kindern, Telefon, Toilette und was weiss ich noch.

Ein beispiel für Spielverzögerungen (hat sich so zugetragen):

Ich war mit einer Gruppe Schlabby normal. Nachdem wir ein paar wipes kassiert hatten war meine Rüssi auf 20%. Ok, dann mal ab zum reppen.
Natürlich wurde ich nicht geportet und durfte den Weg zum Auchidoun fliegen, was ein wenig Zeit benötigt. So, ich war wieder in der Ini, hatte gerade wieder zur Gruppe aufgeschlossen lese ich im Chat: " Bin mal kurz afk.".
Ich meine, wieso konnte man nicht die Zeit, in der ich reppen war dafür nutzen sondern wartet bis ich in der Ini bin und geht dann afk?
Solche Dinge nerven wirklich und sind auch unnötig.


----------



## Abrox (29. September 2008)

STAR1988 schrieb:


> Stimmt wieviele leute sind schon an Handystrahlung gestorben sagtest du gleich ??
> Und überhaupt wird nich JEDER von nem Handy süchtig xD vom rauchen schon !
> 
> Also versuch nich das Handy und das Rauchen auf eine Stufe zu setzen das ist lächerlich!



Nunja, wenn sich in meiner Lunge (oder Backe) Krebs bildet schreien alle Schuld ist das Rauchen/Passivrauchen

Wenn ich aber einen Hirntumor bekomme schreit keiner das das Handystrahlung war

Es ist zwar richtig, das Lungenkrebs durch rauchen verursacht werden kann, aber das ist nicht in allen fällen so.

Die Handystrahlung ist zwar noch nicht so stark erforscht, kann aber durchaus auch ein Grund für Tumore im Schädelbereich sein.


Vom Rauchen wird auch nicht jeder süchtig. Ich kenne seit Jahren Leute die sich nur zu bestimmten Zeiten Zigaretten gönnen. Zum Beispiel, als Gladbach letztens aufgestiegen ist hat derjenige mal wieder eine geraucht, das letzte mal war halt an seinem 50. (2 Monate eher). Ich kenn auch genug Leute die rauchen nur 1x im Jahr. Das zu Neujahr, dann aber auch Zigarre.


----------



## Deathstyle (29. September 2008)

Richtig und genau deswegen sag ich ja das die Grundsatzdiskussion über das rauchen an sich hier total fehl am Platz ist, die andern Pausen sind genauso nervig und störend, der Unterschied ist lediglich das das Rauchen öfter auftritt und noch überflüssiger ist als die anderen Dinge welche diese Verzögerungen verursachen.
Ich hab von September '07 bis Februar dieses Jahres geraidet und von Karazhan bis clear BT nicht einmal erlebt das eine wegen des Telefonierens oder einer ähnlichen Bagatelle AFK musste, rauchen allerdings genauso wenig da wir ja dagegen vorgegangen sind.


----------



## Alleska (29. September 2008)

Ich bin Raucher und steh dazu.

Wo hier dauernd geredet wird von wegen.. mimimi die pösen Raucher schränken meine Lebensquali ein..

Ihr habt sicher ein Auto... wisst Ihr wieviel "Rauch" und Schadstoffe Ihr in die Luft schiesst?..

Nochwas... wisst Ihr das Handystrahlung schädlich ist? ..

ICH bin für ein Handy und Autofreies DEUTSCHLAND und Österreich...

Ahja und wieviele Menschen die nicht Trinken müssen sterben weil ein Betrunkener sie überfährt?

Wieviele Kinder und Frauen müssen Leiden und werden geschlagen wegen Bier und Co ?

Nun den ich korriegiere mich:


ICH bin für ein Handy Auto, Alkohol und Raucherfreies DEUTSCHLAND und Österreich...



So ein Müll xD


----------



## Jenny84 (29. September 2008)

Erriel schrieb:


> Ein bekannter meines Mannes auch. Schrecklich sowas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


für die betroffenen selbst ist das am anfang ja eher weniger schlimm, nur für die verwandtschaft, bekanntschaft und soweiter kann es sehr schlimm sein. man leidet halt wenn man sieht das es demjenigen nicht gut geht, bzw. wie man sieht wie derjenige sich stückchen für stücken selbst zerstörrt und das sieht man bei nem alki viel schneller, wie bei nem raucher.


----------



## Sinixus (29. September 2008)

Also fassen wir zusammen:

1. Rauchen schadet der Gesundheit und verzögert Raids.
2. Mobilofonieren kann der Gesundheit schaden (zumindest am Steuer) und verzögert Raids.
3. Pinkeln gehen schadet zwar nicht, verzögert aber auch Raids.
4. Alkohol schadet der Gesundheit, verzögert Raids und führt auch schon mal zum Wipe.
5. Diesen Thread weiter zu verfolgen verzögert Raids.

*Also lasst uns Raiden! * 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denn der "perfekte" WoW Spieler raucht nicht, trinkt nicht, isst nicht, hat keine Kinder oder sonst Familie und vor allem ...er EXISTIERT nicht.

Wie wäre es einfach damit: Nehmt die Leute wie sie sind. Wenn jemand öfters afk geht bleibt ja noch die Möglichkeit ihn aus der Gruppe zu schmeissen oder auch selbst raus zu gehen.


----------



## Hetzjagd (29. September 2008)

Ich rauche während dem zocken,wo is das problem?Ausserdem isses jedem selbst überlassen was er macht.


----------



## Kujon (29. September 2008)

Abrox schrieb:


> Nunja, wenn sich in meiner Lunge (oder Backe) Krebs bildet schreien alle Schuld ist das Rauchen/Passivrauchen
> 
> Wenn ich aber einen Hirntumor bekomme schreit keiner das das Handystrahlung war
> 
> ...



du sagst es - habe auch ein kumpel, der raucht mal wieder, dann hört er für ein oder zwei jahre auf, ohne probleme. und trotzdem gibts jetzt leute, die behaupten, die raucher hätten sich nicht im griff. ich flog nach bangkok, ganze 13 stunden. habe nicht geschlafen und es ging problemlos ohne zigarette. und am flughafen habe ich mich auf das bier und die zigarette gefreut und es war ein toller moment ;-)

ein anderer kumpel hatte eine schwere lungenembolie, war im urlaub und wir mussten ihn notfallmässig auf der intensivstation einliefern. die erste frage, die der arzt stellte: "sind sie raucher?" als er das mit ja beantwortete, war die ursache klar...

rund zwei wochen später wurde er nach zürich verlegt und hatte ein interessantes gespräch mit einem anderen arzt. der sagte ihm, dass er das in seiner jugend auch hatte, aber im leben noch nie ne zigarette rauchte und auch aus einer nichtraucherfamilie kommt. komisch, oder?


----------



## Erriel (29. September 2008)

Kujon schrieb:


> du sagst es - habe auch ein kumpel, der raucht mal wieder, dann hört er für ein oder zwei jahre auf, ohne probleme. und trotzdem gibts jetzt leute, die behaupten, die raucher hätten sich nicht im griff. ich flog nach bangkok, ganze 13 stunden. habe nicht geschlafen und es ging problemlos ohne zigarette. und am flughafen habe ich mich auf das bier und die zigarette gefreut und es war ein toller moment ;-)
> 
> ein anderer kumpel hatte eine schwere lungenembolie, war im urlaub und wir mussten ihn notfallmässig auf der intensivstation einliefern. die erste frage, die der arzt stellte: "sind sie raucher?" als er das mit ja beantwortete, war die ursache klar...
> 
> rund zwei wochen später wurde er nach zürich verlegt und hatte ein interessantes gespräch mit einem anderen arzt. der sagte ihm, dass er das in seiner jugend auch hatte, aber im leben noch nie ne zigarette rauchte und auch aus einer nichtraucherfamilie kommt. komisch, oder?




So ist das Leben nunmal.

Kann auch passieren das man Morgens aus dem Haus geht , an der Bordsteinkante abrutscht und sich das Genick bricht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Jenny84 schrieb:


> für die betroffenen selbst ist das am anfang ja eher weniger schlimm, nur für die verwandtschaft, bekanntschaft und soweiter kann es sehr schlimm sein. man leidet halt wenn man sieht das es demjenigen nicht gut geht, bzw. wie man sieht wie derjenige sich stückchen für stücken selbst zerstörrt und das sieht man bei nem alki viel schneller, wie bei nem raucher.




da gebe ich dir absolut recht.


----------



## Kujon (29. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> für die betroffenen selbst ist das am anfang ja eher weniger schlimm, nur für die verwandtschaft, bekanntschaft und soweiter kann es sehr schlimm sein. man leidet halt wenn man sieht das es demjenigen nicht gut geht, bzw. wie man sieht wie derjenige sich stückchen für stücken selbst zerstörrt und das sieht man bei nem alki viel schneller, wie bei nem raucher.



richtig, gebe ich dir recht - aber im grunde ist das ein egoistischer gedanke, denn in dem moment geht es dir ja um die eigenen gefühle. man wird ja schliesslich verlassen, wenn sich einer in den tod raucht/trinkt etc...

aber was will man dagegen tun, wenn es der mensch so will, muss man das akzeptieren - wenn der-/diejenige hilfe braucht, kommt er/sie. und sonst kann man nicht mehr tun, als ihm/ihr zu spüren geben, dass man für einen da ist und auch jederzeit die hilfe bekommt.

ein guter freund konsomiert enorm viele drogen - ich hatte lange probleme damit, wollte mich in sein leben einmischen. aber all der druck bewirkte höchstens, dass wir uns noch mehr distanzierten. heute sehen wir uns wieder öfters und ich akzeptiere seinen entscheid, die drogen zu konsumieren. ich persönlich finde es noch immer schlecht, aber was will ich machen? ihn zu was zwingen, mich in sein leben einmischen? ich bin für ihn da, wenn er die hilfe will - und sonst bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig, als ihn so zu akzeptieren...ist hart, aber ist nunmal nicht mein leben

aber gebe dir recht, für die betroffenen ist es hart, nur können sie nichts dagegen tun, erzwingen lässt sich sowas nicht...zum glück, irgendwie - wir wären sonst alle in unserer freiheit beschnitten


----------



## Jenny84 (29. September 2008)

Erriel schrieb:


> So ist das Leben nunmal.
> 
> Kann auch passieren das man Morgens aus dem Haus geht , an der Bordsteinkante abrutscht und sich das Genick bricht.
> 
> ...


siehst du genau aus dem grund hab ich immer spass!
ich gehe nach dem motto lebe jeden tag als wäre es dein letzter!
ich hab schon mehr wie einmal die augen zu gemacht bei unfällen und hab gedacht okay jetzt war es das. daher meine lebenseinstellung.


----------



## Etrius (29. September 2008)

hab nur bis seite 6 gelesen, danach war mir das teilweise gehacke zuviel. 

ich bin selber raucher, so what 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

1. wenn ich 30 Jahre früher sterbe, freut euch, den ich zahle schon lange in die rentenkasse ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Ja, es ist meine gesundheit und ich habe spass daran sie mit einer ziggi zu schädigen...
3. da ich alleine in meiner wohnung bin, also keine tiere, menschen oder anderes, qualme ich soviel, bis mir der dunst auf den monitor verdeckt. 

Ich glaube, es nennt sich Grundgesetz und darin ist verankern, dass sich jeder um seine freie entfaltung selber kümmern darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In grenzen schon klar. 

und an euch nichttraucher (besonders die militanten) rauch mal eine, dann wird das leben bunter


/* ironie off


Qualmende Grüsse
E.


----------



## Kujon (29. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich gehe nach dem motto lebe jeden tag als wäre es dein letzter!



das ist der richtige ansatz, bin ich überzeugt. lebe da nach zwei sprichwörtern, das letztere ist von woodie allen

1. der tod dauert das ganze leben und hört dann auf, wenn er eintritt
2. ich habe keine angst vor dem tod, ich will nur nicht dabei sein, wenns passiert ;-)

so far ^^


----------



## Jenny84 (29. September 2008)

Kujon schrieb:


> richtig, gebe ich dir recht - aber im grunde ist das ein egoistischer gedanke, denn in dem moment geht es dir ja um die eigenen gefühle. man wird ja schliesslich verlassen, wenn sich einer in den tod raucht/trinkt etc...
> 
> aber was will man dagegen tun, wenn es der mensch so will, muss man das akzeptieren - wenn der-/diejenige hilfe braucht, kommt er/sie. und sonst kann man nicht mehr tun, als ihm/ihr zu spüren geben, dass man für einen da ist und auch jederzeit die hilfe bekommt.
> 
> ...


egoistisch würde ich noch nicht mal sagen, man versucht halt zu helfen da man sieht, das es diesen menschen immer und immer schlechter geht. oder wenn der mann ein alk ist (es ist normal das dieser irgentwann handgreiflich wird) und anfängt seine frau zu verprügeln. die frauen verlassen ihre männer im normalfall nicht. sie schämen sich oder wissen nicht wo sie hin sollen oder ...
resultat der mann schlägt seine frau weiter, die frau baut immer mehr wut auf und zerbricht irgentwann daran.
an die kinder erst gar nicht zu denken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kujon (29. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> egoistisch würde ich noch nicht mal sagen, man versucht halt zu helfen da man sieht, das es diesen menschen immer und immer schlechter geht. oder wenn der mann ein alk ist (es ist normal das dieser irgentwann handgreiflich wird) und anfängt seine frau zu verprügeln. die frauen verlassen ihre männer im normalfall nicht. sie schämen sich oder wissen nicht wo sie hin sollen oder ...
> resultat der mann schlägt seine frau weiter, die frau baut immer mehr wut auf und zerbricht irgentwann daran.
> an die kinder erst gar nicht zu denken
> 
> ...



mag sein, dass es dem mensch dann sichtbar körperlich immer schlechter geht, aber psychisch ist die droge vielleicht noch das einzige hilfsmittel, das leben noch einigermassen zu ertragen. wer weiss, was dieser mensch dann nüchtern mit sich anrichtet - denke da an selbstmordversuche, was übrigens sehr häufig bei menschen nach dem entzug der fall ist. sei es jetzt der goldene schuss oder vor den zug werfen. das muss nichtmal mit drogen zusammenhängen, es gibt sehr viele menschen, die mit dem leben nicht mehr zurechtkommen. einige spielen sicher auch wow und einige rauchen vermutlich auch...wieviele kamen weg vom heroin und ein jahr später setzen sie sich den goldenen schuss? und glaub mir, die meisten hatten sehr viel rückhalt und hilfe von freunden/verwandten.

was die frau betrifft: würde ich sicherlich der frau versuchen zu helfen, aber was willst machen, wenn sie die hilfe nicht zulässt und nicht einsieht, dass der mann schlecht ist für sie? und es würde unweigerlich darauf hinauslaufen, dem mann nen tritt zu verpassen. und schon treffen wir wieder entscheidungen für andere. da brauchts zwingend von der frau zuerst die einsicht und der wille, das problem zu lösen. erwzingen können wir es nicht, nur für sie da sein.

wir können solche leute nur begleiten und zeigen, dass das leben sehr lebenswert ist, aber erzwingen klappt garantiert nicht. und wenn der oder die dann abtritt, machen wir uns vorwürfe, nichts getan zu haben. müssen also mit dem gefühl weiterleben und plötzlich machen wir dem verstorbenen vorwürfe, weil wir uns jetzt schlecht fühlen. so à la: "wie konntest du mir das antun, ich habe dich doch so oft gewarnt. ich wollte dir doch immer helfen"

darum meine ich egoistisch. aber nicht im negativen sinn, versteht sich, letztendlich wollten wir das beste für die person, aber woher wissen wir, was das beste ist? das kann jeder nur für sich entscheiden und manchmal braucht es einen schlimmen schicksalsschlag um diesen menschen die augen zu öffnen. manchmal reicht aber auch das nicht und der kampf wird sieglos ausgetragen...und der schmerz ist dann umso grösser...

akzeptieren, für jemand da sein, den menschen schätzen, die gefühle offen aussprechen, mehr können wir nicht tun; es ist wird niemals unser entscheid sein, wie die leute ihr leben leben. leben und leben lassen, es läuft alles darauf hinaus.


----------



## Jenny84 (29. September 2008)

zu der erkenntniss war ich auch irgentwann gekommen, wenn es auch schwer ist.


----------



## Slavery (29. September 2008)

Diskriminierung!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cryjin (29. September 2008)

Ja ich Rauche auch, aber ich geh nicht Afk deswegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ok wär lieber auf den Balkon geht soll es tun ich hab keinen ^^ dennoch finde ich diesen Thread hier sinnlos =) Wenn ihr Probleme mit dem Rauchen jetzt auch schon in WoW habt ^^ sucht euch ne Gilde wo nur NICHTRaucher sind ^^


----------

